# (( شرح دورة plc من البداية ))



## سيف مجاهد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اليوم بمشيئة الله أبدء دورة plc​نسال الله تعالى الإخلاص والتوفيق​ 
_المحاضرة الأولى_

أولا : تعريف plc
التعريف: programmable logic control
أي انه التحكم المنطقي المبرمج
أي انه بداية يستخدم في التحكم وهذا معني control
أما logic فهو منطقي أي استخدام البوابات المنطقية أي OR , AND , …… وغيرها من الدوال المنطقية المعروفة بمعني أخر 0 أو 1 يعني صفر لا توجد إشارة و واحد توجد إشارة 
أما PROGAMMABLEB أي يتم برمجته باستخدام وسائل معينة

ثانيا : التركيب 
- وإذا نظرنا إلى جهاز plc نجده يتكون من :

 وحدة إدخال - وحدة معالجة مركزية - وحدة إخراج

 * وحدة الإدخال : وهي تأخذ إشارة الدخل وهي عبارة عن إشارات digital صفر أو واحد أي يوجد إشارة أو لا يوجد إشارة وهي مثل : المفاتيح بأنواعها المختلفة – الحساسات بأنواعها المختلفة .........
* وحدة المعالجة المركزية : وهي تحتوي على البر وسيسور لتنفيذ العمليات و وحدة ذاكرة لتخزين البرنامج فهي تحتوي على microcontroller وبعض الوحدات الاخري المساعدة
* وحدة الإخراج : وهي تعطي إشارات الخرج المطلوبة حسب البرنامج وهي التي تعطي action معين 
 مثل : موتور – solenoid ..........
وهي تعطي إشارة 24 فولت أو 220 فولت فمثلا هي تعطي إشارة لملف الكونتاكتور لتوصيل الأطراف الرئيسية

ثالثا : البرنامج 

وهو الذي يحتوي على الـ action الذي تريده
أي عندما تأخذ إشارة كذا افعل كذا
ويوجد أنواع كثيرة من plc تحتوي على أنواع من البرامج
مثال للغات البرمجة : 
Instruction list
Ladder diagram
Graph set
Block diagram
ولكن المنتشر هي لغة ladder diagram 
وهي بسيطة لمن عنده دراية بدوائر التحكم الآلي

نكتفي بهذا القدر في هذه المحاضرة ونرد على الاستفسارات حتى انتهي من مادة المحاضرة الثانية 

ولكم جزيل الشكر على حسن استماعكم
ونتمنى لكم السداد والتوفيق 

أخوكم م / أبو دجانة (( سيف مجاهد ))
نسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:31::31::31:


----------



## المعتز بالله (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز سيف مجاهد أشكر لك استجابتك لطلبنا هذه الدورة .. 

أولا عندي استفسار .. قلت ان اشارة الدخل يجب ان تكون ديجيتال .. لكن اسمع انه يوجد بعض الحساسات تعطي اشارة دخل analog كحساسات الحرارة مثلا .. فهذه الحساسات يجب ان تعطي قيمة معينة وليس فقط اشارة on off 

ثانيا : اتمنى ان تستخدم ladder diagram لأنها سهلة جدا ولا تحتاج الى معرفة مسبقة بلغات مبرمجة وستختصر علينا الكثير من الوقت .. 

ثالثا : أتمنى أيضا ان تختار plc معين يكون مشهور ومتوفر خصوصا في مصر .. 

رابعا : أسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يغفر لك وأن يبارك في علمك .. ولا تلتفت الى حجم الردود والاقبال .. وان شاء الله انا وغيري نكون من المتابعين لك في هذه الدورة .. أمضي على بركة الله ..


----------



## مقداد عبدالله (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراجزيلا واتمنى ان تتطرق الى كيفيه التعديل على البرنامج المخزون ان امكن وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس احمد نعيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ال plc من المنجزات المهمة التي يجب ان يتعلمها كل مهندس *امضي بالشرح على بركة الله جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## salehal-abri (17 ديسمبر 2009)

يشرفني اخي الفاضل ان اكون من المشاركين في هذه الدوره القيمة التي أبحث عنها وسأكون من المتابعين لها بإذن الله اولا باول

بخصوص المحاضرة الاولى جميله جدا وقد أبدعت فيها يا أخي الفاضل أسال الله لك الجنة

ولا اعتقد ان هنالك ما أشكل عليي فيها ولله الحمد إلا ما يخص برنامج ladder diagram فارجوا منك تكرما أن تفرد لنا بعض الشرح عن هذا البرنامج في المحاضرة القادمة وان تدرج لنا رابط غن امكن لتنزيل البرنامج والتطبيق عليه.

كما وأقترح أخي الفاضل أن يكون plc الذي سنطبق عليه أن يكون من نوع سمنس وذالك لكثرة إنتشاره في السوق وفي الإستخدامات الكثيره وذالك لجودتة وقلة مشاكله.


دمت في حفظ الله ورعايته


----------



## احمد ربيع موسى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكر عرضكم ولكن نود الحصول على تفاصيل اكثر دقة وعمق


----------



## المعتز بالله (17 ديسمبر 2009)

احمد ربيع موسى قال:


> نشكر عرضكم ولكن نود الحصول على تفاصيل اكثر دقة وعمق


 
يا باشمهندس أحمد احنا لسا بنقول يا هادي .. 

هذه المحاضرة الأولى .. 

شمر كده واجهز للي جاي ..


----------



## أمير صبحي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 


أشكرك أخي سيف مجاهد لمجهودك ومبادرتك الجميلة .. 

وشكرا ً أخي المعتز بالله لإشارتك .. 

سنتابع معكم بإذن الله .. حيث أنني بصدد إتمام دورة بالتوازي عن موضوع مشابه .. 

ولكن نرجو التسلسل المنطقي فى عرض الدروس حتى يتثنى للمبتدأ المتابعة .. وكذلك ومتابعة الأسئلة الحوارية ..

وسنتعاون فيما بيننا بالنصح والإرشاد بإذن الله ..



وفقكم الله لكل خير ونفع بكم 


تحياتي 




​


----------



## المعتز بالله (17 ديسمبر 2009)

salehal-abri قال:


> يشرفني اخي الفاضل ان اكون من المشاركين في هذه الدوره القيمة التي أبحث عنها وسأكون من المتابعين لها بإذن الله اولا باول
> 
> بخصوص المحاضرة الاولى جميله جدا وقد أبدعت فيها يا أخي الفاضل أسال الله لك الجنة
> 
> ...


 

أتفق معك في مسألة البدأ في ladder diagram لكن أعتقد أنه ما زال هناك بعض الشرح النظري لم نتطرق اليه بعد .. 

أما بالنسبة لنوع ال plc أرجو ان يكون نوعا مشهورا متوفرا في كل مكان .. وأكيد م سيف عنده خبره في هذا المجال ..


----------



## المعتز بالله (17 ديسمبر 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> السلام عليكم ​
> 
> 
> أشكرك أخي سيف مجاهد لمجهودك ومبادرتك الجميلة ..​
> ...


 

لا شكر على واجب يا جميل .. تواجدك معنا يشرفنا ..


----------



## jouini87 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني
أنا أدرس هندسة الميكانيك إختصاص هندسة الطاقة وتبريد وتكييف،هل أن دورة في plc ممكن أن تنفعني؟
وبارك الله فيكم على ها المجهود


----------



## المعتز بالله (17 ديسمبر 2009)

jouini87 قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني
> أنا أدرس هندسة الميكانيك إختصاص هندسة الطاقة وتبريد وتكييف،هل أن دورة في plc ممكن أن تنفعني؟
> وبارك الله فيكم على ها المجهود


 
ان شاء الله تنفعك جدا وكل تخصصات الميكانيك .. الدورات ستعطيك فكرة عن مبادئ الكهرباء .. وكذلك ستخدمك في التحكم بالاجزاء الميكانيكية التي تقوم بتصميمها ..


----------



## jouini87 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

المعتز بالله قال:


> ان شاء الله تنفعك جدا وكل تخصصات الميكانيك .. الدورات ستعطيك فكرة عن مبادئ الكهرباء .. وكذلك ستخدمك في التحكم بالاجزاء الميكانيكية التي تقوم بتصميمها ..


 إذا سجلوني معكم،:78:والله المستعان


----------



## المعتز بالله (17 ديسمبر 2009)

jouini87 قال:


> إذا سجلوني معكم،:78:والله المستعان


 
بالطبع مكانك محجوز أخي .. أهلا ومرحبا بك .. 

المهم بما أن تخصصك ميكانيك .. لا بد أن تسأل عن كل ما لا تفهمه .. يعني ميمرش عليك الموضوع مرور الكرام .. وخصوصا انه مرحلة ما هنتطرق لحسابات التيار والجهد وهو موضوع سهل جدا و بسيط .. وان شاء الله الجميع يساعدك .. أهم شيء النية موجودة منك ..


----------



## jouini87 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

المعتز بالله قال:


> بالطبع مكانك محجوز أخي .. أهلا ومرحبا بك ..
> 
> المهم بما أن تخصصك ميكانيك .. لا بد أن تسأل عن كل ما لا تفهمه .. يعني ميمرش عليك الموضوع مرور الكرام .. وخصوصا انه مرحلة ما هنتطرق لحسابات التيار والجهد وهو موضوع سهل جدا و بسيط .. وان شاء الله الجميع يساعدك .. أهم شيء النية موجودة منك ..


 أكيد إن شاء الله


----------



## م رامي رضوان (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك
اتمنى ان يوجد رابط للبرنامج الذي ستستخدمه في هذه الدورة


----------



## المعتز بالله (17 ديسمبر 2009)

م رامي رضوان قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك
> اتمنى ان يوجد رابط للبرنامج الذي ستستخدمه في هذه الدورة


 
اصبر التقيل جاي .. :79:


----------



## engineer sameer (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم، وسأتابع معكم إن شاء الله تعالى.


----------



## مهاجر (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر وتقدير ...*


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ المهندس: أبو دجانة (( سيف مجاهد ))

جزاك الله خير ونشكرك على هذه الدورة وبإذن الله ربنا يسهل لك الإنتهاء منها كما كانت البداية

بالتوفيق لك ولكل المشاركين معك....

نشكرك بإسم إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب

تم تثبيت الموضوع ....

إدارة الملتقى 



سيف مجاهد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اليوم بمشيئة الله أبدء دورة plc
> نسال الله تعالى الإخلاص والتوفيق​
> 
> ...


----------



## coco2015 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر ا لكم جميعا وانا من اول المتابعين لهذه الدورة


----------



## alex-xx (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي بانتظار الجزء التاني


----------



## alzaeem01992 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات و اتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك العمليه


----------



## عطالله اللوزي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي انا تعاملت مع الحاكمات من نوع كويو و اوميرون وهي سهله جدا ان قرأت الكتاب المرفق يمكن فهمها


----------



## معاذفوزي (19 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Yaser Alewe (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً ونتمنى وضع ملفات pdf للمحترفين لتطوير خبراتهم وخاصة العملية


----------



## المعتز بالله (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .. 

أخي م . سيف مجاهد .. في انتظار المحاضرة الثانية و ردودك على استفسارات الاخوة ..


----------



## سيف مجاهد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم جميعا يا اخواني على مشاركاتكم واتمني ان يستفيد الجميع
واعذروني على تاخري بسبب انشغالي في الفترة الاخيرة
كما اتقدم بالشكر للمهندس معتز بالله الذي ارى فيه الاجتهاد والسعي للتعلم وردوده الجميلة في غيابي واعلانه عن الدورة في اماكن كثيرة
كما اتوجه بالشكر للمهندس مهاجر المشرف العام لقيامه بالتثبيت للموضوع 
وان شاء الله اليوم ساقوم بالرد على الاستفسارات السابقة واجهز مادة المحاضرة الثانية 

انتظروني


----------



## معاذفوزي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز سيف السلام عليكم 
ارجو بيان ما ورد في المحاضرة اعلاة بمخططات الكترونية بسيطة لنتمكن من ربط الاشارة علميا مع الشرح 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف مجاهد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بخصوص الاستفسارات الخاصة بالمحاضرة الاولى
وهي اشارة الدخل digital
فقد تكلمت ان plc ياخذ اشارات 0 , 1 ولكن يوجد ايضا اماكن في plc تاخذ اشارات متغيرة analoge
ولكني اتكلم بوجه عام في البداية 
والاشارات المتغيرة تاتي معنا لاحقا ان شاء الله
اما بخصوص لغة ladder فهي مستخدمة في معظم الاجهزة وهي سهلة ولا داعي للقلق بشانها فان شاء الله سيتم استيعابها بسهولة
اما انواع plc فالمتوفر في السوق انواع كثيرة ساختار التي من خلالها يمكن برمجة باقى الاجهزة
انا شخصيا شغال على نوع schnieder

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيف مجاهد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

_المحاضرة الثانية_

نستعرض الآن كيف يتم تمثيل دوائر التحكم
Ladder diagram
و هذه الطريقة هي أقرب ما يكون لمخطط مسار التيار الذي يستخدم في الدوائر الكهربية

تتم عملية البرمجة بدراسة النظام المراد التحكم فيه وتحديد نقاط الدخل ونقاط الخرج للنظام المراد

> فمثال بسيط : 
 نريد التحكم في تشغيل لمبة عن طريق مفتاح 
هذا النظام نقوم بتحليله كالآتي :
الدخل : مفتاح تشغيل من النوع الارتدادي أي push button أي أنه لا يحافظ على حالته ومن النوع المفتوح دائما normally open ( n . o )​الخرج : لمبة أي actuator
المطلوب : عند الضغط على المفتاح تشتغل اللمبة وعند رفع يدك من على المفتاح تنطفئ اللمبة

البرنامج :
 نقوم برسم مسار التيار مابين المفتاح واللمبة ونحقق الشروط المطلوبة



 q s





إذا عند الضغط على المفتاح s  يصل تيار إلى q  وبما انه مفتاح ارتدادي فعند رفع يدك من على المفتاح يتم فصل التيار عن q وبهذا يتحقق الشرط المطلوب 

فأريد أن نشارك مع بعضنا في التمرين التالي واترك لكم الحل

1 - (( المطلوب تشغيل موتور من مفتاح تشغيل وإيقافه من مفتاح إيقاف مع العلم أن مفتاح التشغيل ومفتاح الإيقاف من النوع الارتدادي ومن النوع المفتوح دائما  push button normally open  ))
2 – (( المطلوب تشغيل موتور من مفتاح تشغيل push button normally open 
 وإيقافه من مفتاح إيقاف push button normally close  ))

 قد كتبت هذه المحاضرة في ملف ورد تم رفعه في الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/453821/1261309654.doc


ومنتظر إجاباتكم واستفساراتكم 
وشكرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سيف مجاهد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اسف على عدم تنسيق المحاضرة 
وهي مكتوبة في الرابط المرفق
تقبلوا اعتذاري


----------



## المعتز بالله (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ..​ 
رسومات اللادر غير واضحة في المحاضرة ولكن واضحة جدا في ملف الوورد ..​ 
push button normaly openned = مفتاح في حالة قطع تيار في الوضع الطبيعي - يعمل فقط عن ضغط المفتاح ف يصل التيار ..​ 
push button normaly closed = مفتاح في حالة توصيل تيار في الوضع الطبيعي - يعمل فقط عند ضغط المفتاح فيقطع التيار .. يعني عكس النوع الأول ..​ 
هذا ما فهمته .. ولكن هل يرسم المفتاحان بنفس الطريقة ؟ افترضت ذلك .. وقمت بحل التمارين على هذا الأساس ..​ 
التمرين الأول ..​ 

الفكرة كما اعتقد هي أن المفتاح الثاني يكون في حالة توازي مع الموتور .. وعند ضغط الثاني - مع ضغط المفتاح الأول - يحصل شورت سيركت فيمر التيار بالكامل في سلك المفتاح الثاني ولا يعمل الموتور ..​ 
التمرين الثاني ..​ 


المفتاح الأول normaly openned والمفتاح الثاني normaly closed .. عند ضغط المفتاح الثاني ينقطع التيار و يتوقف الموتور ..​ 
أرفقت حلول التمارين بالرسم .. 
أرجو تكبير الصفحة عند مشاهدة حلول التمارين ..​


----------



## pose20082 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي سيف شكرا على الجهود وبارك الله فيك 
لكن اقترح ان تقوم بشرح البوابات المنطقية بشكل تفصيلي لو تكرمة 
وبارك الله فيك 
ممكن تحدد موعد المحاضره الثانية


----------



## المعتز بالله (20 ديسمبر 2009)

pose20082 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي سيف شكرا على الجهود وبارك الله فيك
> لكن اقترح ان تقوم بشرح البوابات المنطقية بشكل تفصيلي لو تكرمة
> وبارك الله فيك
> ممكن تحدد موعد المحاضره الثانية


 
أعتقد ان موضوع البوابات المنطقية ضروري في كورسات الميكروكنترولر و الميكروبروسيسور .. لكن بالنسبة لل plc هل سنحتاجه أم لا .. لا أعرف .. 

رجائي من الأخ سيف في المحاضرة الثالثة أن يشرح لنا أنواع السويتشات و الأحمال المشهورة و رموزها في اللادر ديجرام ..


----------



## سيف مجاهد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله يكون موضوع المحاضرة الثالثة عن البوابات وذلك للايضاح
وان شاء الله ساقوم بارفاق حل التمارين مع الشرح بعد المحاضرة الثالثة لانهم يقوموا على اساس البوابات

ولكن بعد يومين لانشغالي


----------



## saci020 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراجزيلا


----------



## saci020 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراجزيلا


----------



## saci020 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

push button normaly openned


----------



## المعتز بالله (21 ديسمبر 2009)

سيف مجاهد قال:


> ان شاء الله يكون موضوع المحاضرة الثالثة عن البوابات وذلك للايضاح
> وان شاء الله ساقوم بارفاق حل التمارين مع الشرح بعد المحاضرة الثالثة لانهم يقوموا على اساس البوابات
> 
> ولكن بعد يومين لانشغالي


 
هل حلول التمارين التي ارفقتها صحيحة 

وهل سنحتاج البوابات المنطقية في بي ال سي


----------



## LIALY (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميــــــــــــــــــعا و أشكر الأخ سيف مجاهد على مبادرته الطيبة 
أنا مهندسة كيميائية و اجد أنني من الضروري جدااااااااااا أن أفهم Basics of Control System 
عندي خلفية بسيطة لكن ما زلت أتشوق لمعرفة المزيد لذا ارجو من الاخ سيف مجاهد أن يبدأ معنا خطوة خطوة 
ما هو الفرق بين DCS , PLC 
هل دائما نستخدم Digital signals في حالة Switch On / Off فقط؟؟ وهل هي فقط تستخدم Binary system 0,1؟؟

ياريت توضح لنا متى استخدم Open Control Loop and Close Open Loop ?? 

المعذرة على مقاااطعتكم اخواني الأفاضل 

فــــــــــــااااائق تقديري و احترامي ..


----------



## سيف مجاهد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للمهندسة lialy نتشرف لانضمامك لهذه الدور البسيطة متمنيين من الله التوفيق والسداد
اما بالنسبة لاستفساراتك فهي كما يلي:
الفرق بين plc و dcs :
وهو ان plc يستخدم كمتحكم في ماكينة معينة بجميع مداخلها ومخارجها
أما dcs فهو نظام تحكم يربط بين اكثر من ماكينة وممكن ان تحتوي هذه الماكينة على plc ويقوم بمراقبة النظام


أما الثاني : وهو بخصوص الاشارات
ففكرة ال plc في البداية كانت تقوم على اساس اشارات digital ولكن تم تطويره فيمكن استخدام اشارات متغيرة 
ولكن هذه تختلف في البرمجة اختلافا تاما وان شاء الله نتعرض له في نهاية الدورة

أما بخصوص السؤال الثالث :
بخصوص Open Control Loop and Close Open Loop
فهو يقوم على اساس النظام الذي اتعامل معه 
فاستخدام closed loop يعطيني دقة عالية حيث يتم عمل الاشياء على اساس بعضها 
اي مثلا يوجد حساس في feed back 
فعند اعطاء هذا الحساس اشارة يقوم بعمل ال action المطلوب 
أما open loop فهو لا يعتمد على شارات رجوع ولكنه يسير في خط مستقيم
مثلا في برنامج plc عملت ماكينة نظام اوتوماتيك باستخدام التايمرات فقط 
وهو اقل دقة من closed loop

ارجو ان اكون وفقت في الاجابة
أما بخصوص المهندس معتز ففعلا نحن نستخدم البوابات في الplc

وانا الان باكتب مادة المحاضرة الثالثة 
انتظروني ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ضافة لما قاله الأخ الفاضل سيف
يستخدم Open Loop عندما يكون المطلوب عمل شيء عند حدوث أمر ما مثل أفتح الباب عند وجود شخص أمامه أو اطلق انذار عند عبور شخص و كل هذه الأمور لا يطلب تصحيح خطأ ما فيها
يستخدم Closed Loop عندما يكون المطلوب ضبط شيء ما عند قيمة ثابتة مثل ضبط درجة حرارة حيز ما عند س درجة مئوية أو ضبط سرعة جزء ما عند قيمة محددة أو متابعة هدف ما كما فى الرادار الخ


----------



## engkareem4 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

file:///c:/documents and settings/eng/desktop/1261309654.docالحل فى خطوه واحده


----------



## LIALY (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بـــــــــــااااارك الله فيكم و بارك الله جهودكم الطيبة 
أشكركم مهندس سيف و مهندس ماجد على التوضيح و ما زلت متاااابعه لهذا الموضوع الراااااااااائع 
إلى الأمام و بالتوفيق ,,
فاااائق تقديري ..


----------



## سيف مجاهد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
انا كتبت المحاضرة الثالثة وهي مرفقة بالملف التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/453821/1261486389.doc

وبعد كتابتي للمحاضرة الثالثة 
وجدت ان كتاب PLC بالعربي فيه تفاصيل اكثر لمن يريد الاطلاع فاردت ان ارفقه لكم
ولكنه ملف امتداد pdf وانا قمت بتغييره الى doc فبعد تنزيله حوله الى pdf لكي يمكن تشغيله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/453821/1261487020.doc

وانا منتظر الاستفسارات لنحدد موعد المحاضرة الرابعة وماذا سنتحدث فيها 

وايضا اطلب من الاخوة المهندسين الذين عندهم علم ودراية بــ plc ان يشاركونا لتعم الفائدة

وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المعتز بالله (22 ديسمبر 2009)

سيف مجاهد قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> انا كتبت المحاضرة الثالثة وهي مرفقة بالملف التالي
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/453821/1261486389.doc
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم .. م سيف المحاضرة واضحة وسهلة ولله الحمد .. 
لكن لدي أسئلة كثيرة بخصوص البوابات المنطقية .. 
هل هذه البوابات لها ايسيهات بارقام معينه ؟
ما هو مدى عملها - يعني الفولت من كام لكام ؟ مثلا ؟ 
ان كان لها ايسيهات معينة هل سنتطرق لها و نعرف مثلا كيفية تركيبها و توصيل تغذيتها وهكذا ؟
اذا كانت البوابات مهمه فعلا في plc ممكن نعطيها اهتمام اكبر شوي ؟
اقتراح : هل يمكن زيادة الكمية في كل محاضرة .. حتى نتمكن من الانتهاء من الدورة قبل دخول موعد الامتحانات ؟ 
طلب : ملف الكتاب ظهرت به بعض المشاكل عن فتحه .. أرجو ان تعيد تحميل الكتاب ولكن بصيغة pdf ..


بالنسبة لتمارين المحاضرة الثانية .. قمت بارفاق ملف jpg به الحلول في المشاركة السابقة .. أرجو ان تراجع الملف وتخبرني ان كانت حلولي سليمة حتى اعلم ان كنت فهمت جيدا ام لا .. 

شكرا لك ..


----------



## كمال فكتور (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل واجو المزيد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى المعتز بالله
الملف الثانى فى مشاركة الأخ الفاضل سيف بها شرح للبوابات
نعم لها أرقام مثل 7400 و 4011 الخ و من موقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
تعرف خواصها بكتابه ارقامها مثل SN7404,CD4011


----------



## المعتز بالله (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى المعتز بالله
> الملف الثانى فى مشاركة الأخ الفاضل سيف بها شرح للبوابات
> نعم لها أرقام مثل 7400 و 4011 الخ و من موقع
> http://www.alldatasheet.com
> تعرف خواصها بكتابه ارقامها مثل SN7404,CD4011


 
أشكرك مشرفنا .. ولكن ملف الكتاب الذي قام الاخ سيف برفعه لا يعمل عندي .. أرجو منك او من الاخ سيف اعادة تحميل الكتاب بصيغة pdf


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى
يبدو أنك لم تلحظ النقطة التى ذكرها الأخ سيف وهى أنك يجب أن تعيد تسمية الملف بإمتداد pdf
أى أن الملف اسمه
1261487020.doc
تجعله
1261487020.pdf 
سيفتح معك


----------



## سيف مجاهد (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك مهندس ماجدعباس محمد مشرفنا المتميز على مشاركاتك
كما اطلب من جميع الاخوة المهندسين المشاركة لتعم الفائدة 

مهندس معتز كما اوضح لك مهندس ماجد ان الملف يجب تغيير امتداده لكي يفتح معك

أما بخصوص البوابات فهي عبارة عن ايسيهات 
ولكننا لا نتعرض لهذه الدوائر الالكترونية كـــ hardware وإنما نتعرض عليه كــsoftware 
اي اننا نستخدم افكارها فقط كما اوضحت في المحاضرة 

أي مثلا عند استخدام بوابة and لا نقوم باحضار الايسي وانما نرسم الشرط فقط 
وإذا راجعت الكتاب المرفق سيتم الايضاح


----------



## المعتز بالله (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك م ماجد و اشكر م سيف 

نعم الكتاب اصبح يعمل الان بلا مشاكل بعد تغيير امتداده

في انتظار المحاضرة الرابعة ان شاء الله 

نريد معها بعض التمارين م سيف


----------



## eng-tatok (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم لهذه الافادة


----------



## المحقق الهندسي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

يااخي المعتز بالله لاتسبق الامور فانا اعرف امكانيات الاخ سيف مجاهد في الplc sfr سبق وان تناقشت معه في بعض الامور الخاصه موضوع وشكرا


----------



## عاشق الهجرة (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا أخي على القيام بهذه الدورة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف مجاهد (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن حد يقولي ازاي ارفع ملف امتداد rar


----------



## المعتز بالله (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .. 

م سيف .. اذهب الى الوضع المتطور .. ستجد زر مكتوب عليه " أرفق ملف في المشاركة " .. 

اقصى حجم لملف رار هو 2.44

بالنسبة للأخ محقق .. انا لا استعجل م سيف .. ولكن المشكلة ان موعد امتحاناتي تقدم من 23 يناير الى 16 يناير .. يعني من يوم 1 يناير أعتبر نفسي خارج الدورة مؤقتا وحتى انتهاء الامتحانات .. 

و م سيف مش ماشي بمعدل بطئ يعني .. مقبول جدا ..


----------



## سيف مجاهد (24 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=49719&stc=1&d=1261667095

شكرا مهندس معتز
وستجد في الملف المرفق ايضاح التمارين السابقة


----------



## المعتز بالله (24 ديسمبر 2009)

والله مش عارف يا م سيف فكرة الحل .. 

ممكن اترك الفرصة لغيري لعرض افكارهم .. 

لكن أرجو ان تخبرنا بالحلول السليمة .. 

شكرا لك ..


----------



## سيف مجاهد (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن ننتظر قليلا لنشاهد حلول التمارين حتي نعرف مدى استيعاب الافكار
وارجو منك مهندس معتز ان تفكر في الحل ولا تتردد في طرح ما دار بذهنك فكلنا نتعلم


----------



## ج عمر (24 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي سيف مجاهد لمجهودك ومبادرتك الجميلة 
بارك الله فى عملك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
واحد عاوز يتعلم .....................يارب


----------



## alhatemy (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الخير على المواضيع الحلوه


----------



## سيف مجاهد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جميعا ولكن نريد مشاركة في حل التمارين لنستمر


----------



## المعتز بالله (25 ديسمبر 2009)

م سيف .. أظن ان فكرة الحل هي وضع normally opened قبل الموتور ..ووضع normaly closed بعد الموتور ..


----------



## سيف مجاهد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

لا يتم وضع شيئ بعد الموتور


----------



## المعتز بالله (26 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب يا م سيف ارجو منك وضع الحل الصحيح .
ممكن متابعة الاخوة اصبحت اضعف بسبب دخول الامتحانات ..


----------



## سيف مجاهد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/453821/1261828211.doc


هذا حل التمارين السابقة واي استفسار اتفضلوا 

وننتظر الاجابات للاستمرار في الدورة


----------



## المعتز بالله (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس سيف قلت ان الشورت سيركت لا وجود له في البرمجة !

الموضوع محير


----------



## سيف مجاهد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الشورت سيركت على الخرج
اما الدخل الذي انا مستخدمه فهوا دائرة or ثم and
اي ان مفتاح start مع نقطة مفتوحة من الكونتاكتور or مع بعض 
ثم هما مع مفتاح stop يكون دائرة and


----------



## سيف مجاهد (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن ننتظر حتي ينقضي وقت الامتحانات


----------



## LIALY (29 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العاافية ..
متابعه ..


----------



## dobelhadj (30 ديسمبر 2009)

salut je veux de plus sur plc AB


----------



## سيف مجاهد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اذا ما كان فيه استفسار نستمر في عرض تمارين محلولة 
ايه رايكم
قبل لما ندخل في موضوع انواع plc وطرق التوصيل


----------



## المعتز بالله (31 ديسمبر 2009)

م سيف اشكرك اخي على مواصلتك في هذا الموضوع القيم ..

اود يا اخي ان اعتذر منك لضعف متابعتي هذه الايام .. فأنت تعلم كيف تكون هذه الاسابيع الاخيرة قبل الامتحانات .. 

ولي عودة ان شاء الله بعد الامتحانات .. 

ولا ادري يا أخي هل ستتوقف لما بعد الامتحاانات ام ستكمل .. لكن في جميع الاحوال اكون متواجدا ان شاء الله في اقرب فرصة .. 

نعم اخي اوافق عرضك لحل بعض التمارين .. مع بعض الشرح للدوائر المنطقية و رسومات اللادر المختلفة .. 

اشكرك


----------



## علوية عماد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## مجدي مهيوس (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك وشكرا


----------



## سيف مجاهد (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله ... والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله :

أولا أعذروني على هذا التأخير فكم كنت مشغولا 
 وكنت متابع فقط وليس كنت مشاركا
ثانيا أتقدم بالشكر لكل من مر بالموضوع وأثنى عليه خيرا 
ثالثا اود ان اعرف هل يوجد استفادة ام لا ؟

والان أعرض لكم تمرين بسيط لكي نستوعب سويا كيفية التخطيط لمشروع معين باستخدام plc

^^^
النظام كالاتي:
نريد تكوين نظام ضد السرقة في شقة ما 
يتكون النظام من 2 شباك وباب

أولا ندرس ماذا نريد اولا
نحن نريد إذا خرجنا من الشقة يتم تشغيل الجهاز
إذا نريد في البرنامج تشغيل وايقاف
ثم عند التشغيل ندرس النظام وهو كالتالي 
يوجد حساس عند كل شباك وحساس عند الباب
هذا هو الدخل
أما الخرج فهو عندما يعطي اي حساس إشارة
يعطي صوت إنذار وإضاءة لمبة تكون مكانها خارج الشقة
إذا الخرج جرس ولمبة
والملف التالي به الحل


----------



## سيف مجاهد (4 يناير 2010)




----------



## سيف مجاهد (5 يناير 2010)

فين الناس المشاركة في الدورة هذه
أكمل ولا لأ؟؟؟


----------



## LIALY (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخ سيف مجاهد هل مطلوب مني حل التمارين انا هندسة كيميائية هل لابد يكون لي خلفية عن الالكترونيك ؟
و يعطيك العافية


----------



## سيف مجاهد (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مهندسة ليلي نتشرف بانضمامك الينا غير مطلوب فهم الالكترونيات ولكن انا قمت بشرح الدوائر المنطقية لمعرفة كيفية البرمجة فهذه تمارين بسيطة تطبيقا على الدوائر المنطقية لكي نرى مدى استيعابنا للدروس واي استفسار لا تترددي واكتبي ما تريدي واحنا ماشيين واحدة واحدة علشان الناس اللي من برة الموضوع وتعم الفائدة


----------



## zaheradidas (8 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيكم كل خير انا متابع معكم الدورة منذ الان zaheradidas


----------



## zaheradidas (8 يناير 2010)

متى يتم تكملة الدورة لكي اتابعها معكم


----------



## zaheradidas (9 يناير 2010)

when we will complet


----------



## cateng1 (10 يناير 2010)

سيف مجاهد قال:


> فين الناس المشاركة في الدورة هذه
> أكمل ولا لأ؟؟؟


يا أخي الفاضل كمل الدورة و لا تتوقف .
لي استفسار بسيط 
أنت سبق قلت أن n.o & n.c مش نفس الشكل في ال lader diagram بس في مثال الإنذار رسمتهم نفس الشكل ؟؟؟؟
فهل هذا صح ؟ أم أنك أستخدمت n.c لل stop ؟


----------



## eyad alhasan (11 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير يا أخي الكريم والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## سيف مجاهد (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا 
واعذروني لتاخري هذه الفترة لانشغالي

أما عن الاستفسار بخصوص n o & nc

إحنا عندنا المفتاح في الطبيعة نوعين no&nc
ولكن داخل البرمجة 
إما أخذ المفتاح على وضعه الطبيعي :
أي no يكون ليسى عليه اشارة & nc يكون عليه اشارة 
في هذه الحالة يكون no داخل البرمجة

أو أخذ المفتاح على عكس وضعه الطبيعي : 
أي no يكون عليه اشارة & nc يكون ليسى عليه اشارة 
وفي هذه احالة يكون nc داخل البرمجة

ارجو التركيز في هذه النقطة لانها مهمة جدا
أي استفسار في هذه النقطة لا تترددوا لانها مهمة جدا 
وممكن كل واحد يشرحها باسلوبه علشان نشوف الناس فهمت صح ولا لأ


----------



## hemaelec (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وارجو ان تستمر في محاضراتك الى ان تنجز كل ما يخص plc حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## zaheradidas (15 يناير 2010)

الله يفتح عليكم ابواب رحمته انا متابع معكم


----------



## yasser abd ulhamid (15 يناير 2010)

*تشغيل موتور من مفتاح تشغيل وايقاف*

ردان على الاستاذ الفاضل فى دورة plc 
اولا شكرا لك على تحديد نوع المفتاح المستخدم حيث ان مفتاح التشغيل من نوع push buttan normally open ومفتاح الايقاف من نوع push button normally close 

يتم توصيل التيار الى الموتور واجذ وحد فاز وايصالة مع المفتاحين على التوازى معن فعندما نضغض على مفتاح التشغيل (on) يصل التيار اما عند الضغض على مفتاح الايقاف (off)فيفصل التيار ويعود الى وضعة الطبيعى مغلق


----------



## سيف مجاهد (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
افهم من كلامكم ان الكل فهم نقطة المفاتيح 
No & NC

فاليكم هذا المثال للتاكد من استيعاب الموضوع لندخل في موضوع اخر 

^^ نريد عمل برنامج للتحكم في بوابة في الفتح والقفل 
فاريد كل واحد يصف النظام وماذا سيستخدم من مفاتيح وحساسات وانواعها وكتابة البرنامج


في انتظار اجاباتكم


----------



## cateng1 (16 يناير 2010)

*برنامج يتحكم في بوابة*

السلام عليكم أخي سيف مجاهد

لا أعرف لماذا نستخدم حساسات في هذا البرنامج ؟

هل هذه البوابة تفتح أوتوماتيك عند أقتراب شخص منها مثلا ؟ أم ماذا ؟


----------



## سيف مجاهد (17 يناير 2010)

نعم اخي استخدم حساسات لفتح البوابة اتوماتيك عند اقتراب اي شخص
يالا يا جماعة عايزين ندخل في موضوع التايمر و....


----------



## hey_bizkit (17 يناير 2010)

thanks so much


----------



## hany abd elsalam (20 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على هذة البداية وارجوا من الله ان ينعم عليكم بالمزيد (و قل ربي زدني علماً )


----------



## zeinab eslam (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا ياأخى الفاضل بس أنا محتاجه محاضرات فى السمنس قريبا علشان الشغل وشكرا لك


----------



## yasi (22 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان موضوع plc انه الموضوع العصري والذي نعتمد عليه في مجالات كثيره في واقع حياتنا
عليه نرجو من الله ان يوفق استاذنا الفاضل فيما يبذله من مجهود ونرجوا منه المزيد


----------



## yasi (22 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لم اكن متابعا للموضوع عن المفاتيح no nc ولكن حسب علمي ان مثل هذه المفتيح تكون دائما متصله بحهلز موصل (contactor ) يعمل بمجرد من ان تصله الاشاره لكي يقوم بقطع الاشار من موقع ليوصلها لجهاز اخر لتتم حركوة اخري في مكان اخر حسب البرمجه


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود اخى


----------



## م محمود القاضى (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الشكر كل الشكر لكم
واود ان انوه الى استفاقة كليات الهندسة الى ضرورة ان يخرج المهندس ملما -على الاقل- باساسيات plc.
على سبيل المثال نحن في هندسة المنيا نقوم والحمدلله بدراسة مقرر معمل من اجزائه plc
ونستخدم ladder diagram على اجهزة شركة سيمنز


----------



## احمد التجاني (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم
أنا متابع من الآن للدورة التدريبية
أول استفسار معليش حأرجعك للمحاضرة الأولى
بالنسبة لاشارات الدخل هناك حساسات قد تعطي اشارة تماثلية هل يستطيع الplc
التعامل معها ولو كان يتعامل معها كيف يتم ذلك
سؤال ثاني
كيف يفرق الplc بين
push button & switch
اذا كان يتعامل مع الswitches
اكتفي بهذا القدر من الاسئلة في هذه المشاركة
((((( ربنا يديك الفي مرادك على هذه المعلومات القيمة))))


----------



## احمد التجاني (26 يناير 2010)

لدي مرجع رائع جدا
بصيغة
pdf
موجود بجهازي
لا أعرف طريقة التنزيل على الموقع
أتمنى التوضيح لتعم الفائدة


----------



## control mohamed (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بت حمدان (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذة الجهود الرائعة والله دورة الplc تهمنا جداً فياليت ان تواصل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## en.ashraf (30 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## omar abdelsadek (30 يناير 2010)

يشرفنى ان اكون من المستفيدين ومن المفيدين فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (31 يناير 2010)

*الأخ الفاضل سيف مجاهد جزاك الله خيرا*
* على هذه المعلومات القيمة*
* وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وان شاء الله فى تقدم دائما.*


----------



## محمد الدسوقى نجم (1 فبراير 2010)

بالنسبه للدخل analog signal فيتم تحويله عن طريق transducer الى قيمة تيار او جهد تتناسب مع هذه القيمه والتى يمكن من خلالها ادخالها الى plc والله اعلم


----------



## احمد التجاني (1 فبراير 2010)

محمد الدسوقى نجم قال:


> بالنسبه للدخل analog signal فيتم تحويله عن طريق transducer الى قيمة تيار او جهد تتناسب مع هذه القيمه والتى يمكن من خلالها ادخالها الى plc والله اعلم


 

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## ziyados (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بيك ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى
موضوع شيق وبالموفقية ان شاء الله.


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (2 فبراير 2010)




----------



## مجرشي (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم...
اخوي سيف وباقي الاعضاء بارك الله فيكم 
ممكن مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع ...
اريد برنامج يشغل لي ثلاث موتورز بالشكل التالي
عند on التشغيل يبدأ الموتور الاول وبعد خمس ثواني يشتغل الموتور الثاني
وبعد خمس ثواني يشتغل الموتور الثالث لتبقى تعمل مع بعض
وعندoff الفصل يتوقف الموتور الثالث وبعد خمس ثواني يتوقف الثاني وبعد
خمس ثواني يتوقف الموتور الاول لتبقى متوقفه مع بعض

شاااكرا لكم تعاونكم


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

*كتاب Programming and Customizing the PIC Microcontroller*

كتاب Programming and Customizing the PIC Microcontroller


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

يســــــــلمو اديك


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

اذا ممكن شي عن المصاعد


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

كتاب يشرح عن المقاومات الكهربائية وأنواعها.pdf (965.9 ك/بايت



كتاب يشرح عن المقاومات الكهربائية وأنواعها.pdf (965.9 ك/بايت


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

ارجو التحميل


----------



## زهوة بلال (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز انا فى اشد الفرحة لمثل هذه الدورة وفقك الله


----------



## زهوة بلال (6 فبراير 2010)

انا لا استطيع رسم الحل ولكننى اعرفه من فضلكم هل من مساعد لى فى رسم الحل


----------



## زهوة بلال (6 فبراير 2010)

طبعا معاك يا باشمهندس استمر ونحن معك لا تقلق


----------



## سيف مجاهد (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على تقييمكم الموضوع
واسال الله ان يجعله خالصا لوجه الكريم

فاعذروني لغيابي الفترة الماضية لسفري فقد كنت في منطقة نائية ولم استطع التواصل معكم
ولكن الحمد لله وفقني الله 

أما بخصوص الاستفسارات 
فابدأ اولا باستفسار المهندس احمد التاجي 
فهو يسال عن الاشارات analouge
وهو ان plc يتعامل مع هذه الاشارات عن طريق تحويلها الي اشارات جهد او اشارات تيار عن طريق trancducer
ولكن هذا سابق لتسلسل الموضوع فقد اتفقنا ان ناخذ الدورة خطوة خطوة لعم الفائدة

اما سؤاله الثاني فكان يسال عن الفرق بين pushbutton & switch
فيا اخي ال plc لا يعرف إلا إشارات 
0&1
لكن الفرق بينهم في ان ال switch يعطي اشارة ويظل محافظا عليها إلي ان يتم تغييرها 
أما pushbutton يعطي اشارة لحظية تنتهي بمجرد رفع يدك من على المفتاح ولكنك تقوم بالبرمجة بالحفاظ على هذه الاشارة

ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت للاجابة عن هذا الاستفسار 

وباقي الاستفسارات لا حقا ان شاء الله

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيف مجاهد (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص استفسار المهندس مجرشي فهو سابق لخطوات الدورة 
ولكن الحل في الملف المرفق
وسيتم بمشيئة الله شرح التايمر بانواعه


----------



## عبدالغنى سرحان (7 فبراير 2010)

اشكر يا استاذ شريف مجاهد على هذه المعلومات القيدمه


----------



## احمد التجاني (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
بس لو أمكن طريقة تحميل ملفات pdf
عندي مرجع ما عارف كيف أنزله هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سيف مجاهد (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اسف فقد نسيت رفع الملف الخاص بحل النظام الذي يريده المهندس مجرشي
واليكم هذا الملف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/453821/1265563491.jpg


----------



## محمد احمد المزين (8 فبراير 2010)

بجد روعه استاذ سيف ....ربنا يكرمك بجد


----------



## سيف مجاهد (8 فبراير 2010)

على فكرة ان مستني الناس لما تخلص امتحانات علشان يبقى فيه تفاعل في الدورة وخصوصا المهندس معتز بالله
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## احمد التجاني (8 فبراير 2010)

كان لازم في الحل الأخير
تعمل في الخطوة الأولى توازي
بين q0 &i0


----------



## سيف مجاهد (8 فبراير 2010)

المهندس احمد التاجي صح


----------



## مجرشي (10 فبراير 2010)

اخوي سيف ما اقول الا الله يجزاك خير وينور دربك ويزيدك من العلم


----------



## اهازيج (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى أبو دجانة (( سيف مجاهد )) على هذه المحاضرة القيمة .الآن بدات اتبع هذه المحاضرات التى لها الاثر النافع الكبير وخاصة ان تخصصى تحكم .فلك الشكر والله يبارك فيك ويرفع من قدرك ويسدد خطاك آمين


----------



## abdelhafeed (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي القفل (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ولكن هل هناك فرق في البرمجه بالنسبه للانواع المختلفه مثل سيمنز وشنايدر


----------



## سيف مجاهد (15 فبراير 2010)

أخي الحبيب
أشكرك ان تكون أول مشاركة لك في المنتدي في موضوعي هذا

اما عن فرق البرمجة من نوع لاخر 
فلا يوجد فروق الا بسيطة أما اللغة فهي واحدة


----------



## nahlaali (15 فبراير 2010)

*


أشكرك أخي سيف مجاهد لمجهودك ومبادرتك الجميلة ..​ 
وشكرا ً أخي المعتز بالله لإشارتك ..​ 
سنتابع معكم بإذن الله .. حيث أنني بصدد إتمام دورة بالتوازي عن موضوع مشابه .. ​ 
ولكن نرجو التسلسل المنطقي فى عرض الدروس حتى يتثنى للمبتدأ المتابعة .. وكذلك ومتابعة الأسئلة الحوارية ..​ 
وسنتعاون فيما بيننا بالنصح والإرشاد بإذن الله ..​ *


----------



## سكادا (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mgha.98 (16 فبراير 2010)

*الف شكر على هذا المجهود اخى*


----------



## ahmedbk111 (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## asmaba2006 (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور أخى الكريم على المجهود الكبير
سؤال لو أمكن
عاوز أعمل كنترول لدائرة هايدروليك
بتقوم بأكتر من حركة وبتكون متسلسلة
المشكلة ان السيستم ده كان شغال بوحدة تحكم من نوع أومرون OMRON
لكن حاليا محتاج أخليها تشتغل بـ ZELIO LOGIC CONTROLLER
فسؤالى هل يتم البرمجة من البداية
وأعمل ايه علشان أشغل أوتوماتيك أو مانيوال AUTOMATIC or MANUAL
شكراً أخى العزيز مرة تانية على فكرة أنا مهندس ميكانيكا باور
فياريت يكون الشرح مبسط
السلام عليكم


----------



## سيف مجاهد (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكركم جميعا لمشاركتم في هذه الدورة ولكن عذرا لي لتاخري حيث انني مشغول هذه الفترة وايضا الاخوة المشاركين مشغولين في الامتحانات

بالنسبة لنظام الهيدروليك المطلوب من المهندس asmaba2006
فالرجاء كما تعودنا أن يشرح النظام والتسلسل الذي يريد 

وحيث أنه مهندس ميكانيكا فإن شاء الله يكون الشرح مبسط جدا


----------



## asmaba2006 (18 فبراير 2010)

طوات الدائرة
أولا الدايرة مكونة من:-
1- مجموعة هيدروليك للقيام بعملية الكبس (بستم وطلمبة وبلف اتجاهى وPressure Switch لتحديد الضغط)
2- مجموعة هيدروليك للقيام بعملية نقل (بستم وطلمبة وبلف اتجاهى و Limit Switch لتحديد مدى الحركة)
3- ميزان ميكانيكى بحساس ضوئى
4- مجموعة هزاز على مرحتلين مختص بتغذية الموازين

ثانياً الحركات المطلوبة
1- البستم الرئيسى فى أعلى نقطة والميزان يفرغ الخامة منه
2- البستم يبدأ الحركة لأسفل حتى الوصول إلى الاسطمبة
3- يرتفع الضغط إلى القيمة المطلوبة وينتظر لمدة معينة
4- يتحرك البستم الرئيسى لأعلى مسافة صغيرة
5- تتحرك العربة بالبستم الآخر للخلف
6- ينزل البستم الرئيسى إلى نهاية مشواره
7- يرتفع البستم الرئيسى إلى أول المشوار مرة أخرى
8- تتحرك العربة عائدة لوضعها الأصلى
9- إعادة الدورة تلقائياً

إذا كان فى أى استفسار أو توضيح تانى تقدر تبعتلى وأنا بالمعلومات اللى عندى ربنا يسهل واعرف أجاوب على أى استفسار آخر

وشكرا جزيلا ليك يا صديقى العزيز على الاهتمام


----------



## سيف مجاهد (18 فبراير 2010)

عذرا اخي لم استوعب الدائرة بالشكل الكافي

ممكن لو فيه ملف فيديو يوضح الحركات المطلوبة


----------



## moaedtop (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخي سيف مجاهد على هذه المحاظرة وجزاك الله خيرا ونحن بحاجة الى المزيد من المعلومات حول الplc 
اخوك مؤيد الجبوري


----------



## ادور (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر علي كل الجهود المبذولة


----------



## أبو مارينا (20 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً الموضوع جميل


----------



## beshoy abdou (21 فبراير 2010)

بجد شرح الكورس ده جميل جدا شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## عبدالمجيد أحمد علي (21 فبراير 2010)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## eng-abdelhady (22 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng-abdelhady (22 فبراير 2010)

بالنسبة للاخ اللى طالب التحكم فى نظام الهيدروليك ياريت يقول ايه هيه الحاجات اللى عايز يتحكم فيها وعايز يتحكم فيها ازاى دهكل المطلوب مش يقعد يشرح المشروع احنا عايزين هوه طاب ايه بالظبط وليه هيبرمج ب zelio مش plc unit ?


----------



## tamersh (22 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## سمية على على (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
فعلا المجال ده مهم جدا فى المصانع


----------



## wadei (24 فبراير 2010)

مرحبا للجميع واتمنى لكم التوفيق 
أظن أن مسالة البوابة الاتوماتيكية يمكن حلها بجعل 2 inputs وهم الحساسين للمرور من البوابة من كلا الاتجاهين والoutput هو موتور البوابة ولكن الفكرة في انه عند مرور شخص فهناك عمليتان يجب ان تحدثان الاولى هي فتح البوابة والثانية هي اعادة غلقها مرة اخرى 
الحل يكمن في عكس دائرة الموتور .. ولكن يبقى الرسم يا طلاب الدورة
عذرا من الاخوة المشاركين والمشرفين فانا جذبني الموضوع ولدي خبرة متواضعة في الموضوع واحببت المشاركة
ارجو ان اكون قد افدت


----------



## مالك عوض الشرفي (2 مارس 2010)

معلومات قيمة شكرا لك


----------



## essahdidan (7 مارس 2010)

أشكرك أخي سيف مجاهد لمجهودك ومبادرتك الجميلة 
لي طلب عندك يا اخي الكريم لو سمحت تبعتلي المحاضرات 
اذا كانت عندك على الاميل الخاص بي واي شىء متعلق بي plc
اذا سمحت وبارك الله فيك
***********


----------



## المعتز بالله (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم .. 

أخي سيف بارك الله فيك انت والأخوة على هذه المناقشة الاحترافية .. 

أكمل يا أخي على بركة الله .. 

ان شاء الله نكون من المتابعين ..

وعذرا لانشغالنا بالامتحانات ..

اخي سيف لا تتأخر علينا فالأخوة ينتظرون منك الكثير ..

تحية للجميع ..


----------



## eng_aldody (9 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد ادم مصطفي (17 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز سيف مجاهد اشكرك جدا علي هذه الدورة وجزاك اللة الف خير , ونحن في انتظار المراحل القادمة ووفقك اللة ورعاك.


----------



## احمد مختار الحجار (18 مارس 2010)

متشكر جداااااااااااااااا 
زاتمني التوفيق لي ولكم


----------



## المغيره احمد (23 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## على اجى (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## طارق 11 (31 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.دارين أبو عيشة (1 أبريل 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_
_أنا أول مشاركة لي وأول ما اطلعت عليه هو هذا الموضوع وأتمنى من الأخ سيف عدم الانقطاع الطويل عن الشرح حتى تتحقق الفائدة_


----------



## مصطفى البصري (3 أبريل 2010)

الاخ ابو دجانة اشكرك كثيرا على الموضوع المهم جدا وارجو منك اختيار منظومات عالمية للشرح عليها مع التفاصيل.:20:


----------



## سيف مجاهد (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اعتذر عن هذا التاخير 
ثانيا : نريد ان نكمل في اطار علمي وعملي لتعم الفائدة فارجو منكم التقدم باقتراحات للاستكمال


----------



## فاطمة الزهراء* (6 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## سيف مجاهد (6 أبريل 2010)

نريد تفاعل واقتراحات لاستكمال الموضوع


----------



## heba 2010 (9 أبريل 2010)

ارجو المساعدة......................مشروعي التخرج يعتمد على برمجة البيك من يرى في نفسه القدرة فليساعدني وجزاه الله كل الخير


----------



## heba 2010 (9 أبريل 2010)

*هاااااااااااااااااااااام*

ارجو المساعدة في برمجة البيك لمشروع التخرج


----------



## معاذفوزي (10 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك اولا وثانيا قام الاخوة المهندسين باعطاء معلومات قيمية من ضمن مشاركة الرد واكيد ان منهم لديه معلومات في هذا الموضوع . الموضوع جيد لاكن ينقصة الادلة والبرامج وطريقة كتابتها والمعوقات التي من الممكن ان تدخل في التعامل في مثل هذة اجهزة حساسة 
نطلب منك وجزاك الله خيرا ان تتمعن في الموضوع اكثر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جودت الشمري (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ونريد المزيد


----------



## جودت الشمري (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 000000 جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ونريد المزيد


----------



## eng_fadel73 (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كميوهان (17 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبة للحساسات ال analog فلها مداخل ومخارج خاصة غالية السعر وكذلك لها توابع برمجية محددة مثل الجمع و الضرب وغيرها وانصح بالتعلمة على delta لانه به افكار كثيرة برمجيا تطور هذا الفكر 
ان البرامج ال plc بها تحويل الى كافة اللغاة التي تدعمها منها ladder


----------



## kindheart186 (20 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ENG.هديل (20 أبريل 2010)

سلمت يمناك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## توتو جرجس (21 أبريل 2010)

ارجو المساعده كيفية توصيل الانكودر بى l p c /lg s120 وشكـــــــــــرا


----------



## الحوت البيض (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم لا يوجد شرح عن plc


----------



## العبادي_079 (23 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا ً أخوي والله يعطيك الف عافيه على المجهود الطيب *


----------



## atteya tito (24 أبريل 2010)

_انا طالب فى كلية التعليم الصناعى جامعة سوهاج_
_عايز اى حاجة عن الplc فى مشروع الخالط_


----------



## ismahel (5 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدعبدالله ابوعمر (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد واتمني المزيد


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 مايو 2010)

اشكركم على هذا المجهود


----------



## sherif harhash (14 مايو 2010)

الموضوع جميل بس كنتاتمني ان خضرتك تتحدث عمه باستفاضه اكثر


----------



## wa22 (14 مايو 2010)

goooooooooooood


----------



## الجوعاني (17 مايو 2010)

*مساعدتي*

ارجو الحصول على كتب تخص الالكترونيات الصناعية وشكراً للجميع


----------



## الجوعاني (17 مايو 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع المهم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ارام محمد مهندس (17 مايو 2010)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم(اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث)وذكر منهم علم ينتفع به
جزى الله من افاد المسلمين بعلمه خير الجزاء وشكرا​


----------



## حافظ الصاوي بركات (19 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل على محاضراتك القيمة وحرصك على تقديم كل جيد ومفيد نفع الله بك وأجزل لك المثوبة والعطاء


----------



## ashrafgamil (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخ سيف على المجهود الكبير ونتمنى لك الخير والسعاده يارب


----------



## ashrafgamil (19 مايو 2010)

ارجو من المهندس سيف المهندس الكبير اووووووووووووووووى الاستمرار فى الشرح وربنا يوفق الجميع 
والله يجعل عملك فى ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## ashrafgamil (19 مايو 2010)

الله ينور على الناس الحلوة


----------



## محمد الجاويش (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي الكلام الجميل


----------



## harby25 (21 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## els3edy (21 مايو 2010)

*الف شكرا لمجهوداتك*

شكرا جدا علي مجهودك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيف مجاهد (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو التفاعل منكم في الموضوع ولو من مهندس واحد لنكمل سويا 

فاريد منكم اقتراحات حول ما سنكمله

هل اكمل في موضوع التايمر والكونتر ...

ام ماذا تريدوا​


----------



## شهاب الحصة (24 مايو 2010)

*شكر وامتنان*

مشكور يابش مهندس:77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## محمد19814 (31 مايو 2010)

very gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## احمد التجاني (1 يونيو 2010)

نواصل يا باشمهندس
ربنا يقدرنا على مجزاتك


----------



## A7medAziz (5 يونيو 2010)

تماااااااااااااااام الناس كلها ردها تمام وفاهمين


----------



## عبد الناصر جاسم صا (12 يونيو 2010)

شمر ذراعيك ياسيف ومجاهد اسم على مسمى


----------



## young_eng2000 (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزى الله خير الجزاء اخونا الحبيب سيف مجاهد لنشره العلم ومحبته لغيره 
ياخوة يجب ان نحمد الله لوجود هؤلاء الشرفاء الانقياء الاتقياء بيننا فانت ان نزلت الى سوق العمل تجد البخل بالمعلومة وربما امدادك بالمعلومة الخطا تجد نفسك تتعامل مع مهندسين يسكنون غابة يخشون على مواقعهم يريدون هدمك ويريدون ان تظل فى مؤخرة الركب ونلوم على يهود قاتل الله الجهل وعذرا نعود الى موضوعنا

ياخوة اسمحوا لى ان اضع بعض المعلومات البسيطة ويشرفنى ان اضعها فى موضوع اخانا الحبيب المحبوب
ال plc
مثله مثل جهاز الكمبيوتر الموجود بين يديك
عندما تضع كابل الباور فى مقبس الكهرباء لا يعمل الكمبيوتر الا بالضغط على ذر التشغيل اللذى هو بمثابة كونتاكت مفتوح اى نقطة مفتوحة- بوش بوتن وضعه الطبيعى مفتوح 
يظل يعمل الجهاز حتى بعد استعادة ذر التشغيل وضعه الطبيعى
ارجو من المهندس سيف اكمال الدورة فانا لا اريد ان اتطفل على موضوعه القيم وانما انا عالة على موضوع اخانا الحبيب
مشاركة اخونا بالاقتراحات بناء على طلبه

1- وصلة للبرنامج اللذى سنعمل عليه وليكن step 7 وبيان كيفية تثبيت الرخصة
2- وصلة لبرنامج السيميوليشن كانك متصل بوحدة plc مثل S7-Plcsim
3-كيفية اعاد البرنامج وتثبيته على الجهاز
4-رسم التمارين على البرنامج ورفع الملفات للتمرن المحلول للبرنامج فقط لمشاركتها بين الأعضاء
​


----------



## احمد التجاني (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخ يونق واقتراحاتك جميلة


----------



## مهندس احمد عيان (17 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## عبدالجابر2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

أفضل ملتقي هندسي ع النت


----------



## عبدالجابر2010 (21 يونيو 2010)

اتمني دوام العلم لكل المسلمين


----------



## قمر 14 (30 يونيو 2010)

_يشرفني اخي الفاضل ان اكون من المشاركين في هذه الدوره القيمة التي أبحث عنها وسأكون من المتابعين لها بإذن الله اولا باول

بخصوص المحاضرة الاولى جميله جدا وقد أبدعت فيها يا أخي الفاضل أسال الله لك الجنة

ولا اعتقد ان هنالك ما أشكل عليي فيها ولله الحمد إلا ما يخص برنامج ladder diagram فارجوا منك تكرما أن تفرد لنا بعض الشرح عن هذا البرنامج في المحاضرة القادمة وان تدرج لنا رابط غن امكن لتنزيل البرنامج والتطبيق عليه.

كما وأقترح أخي الفاضل أن يكون plc الذي سنطبق عليه أن يكون من نوع سمنس وذالك لكثرة إنتشاره في السوق وفي الإستخدامات الكثيره وذالك لجودتة وقلة مشاكله.


دمت في حفظ الله ورعايته_


----------



## eng.M R (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن كنت اتمنى ان تكون المحاضره اطول من ذلك لان ال 
موضوع كبير جداplc


----------



## mahfoudbourj (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله لك أخي معلومات جيدة على plc أرجو منك المواصلة ونحن معك إن شاء الله أخي وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان خسناتك


----------



## adelnassar12 (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كثيرا و نريد المزيد لنظام plc


----------



## ايناس نورالدائم (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي سيف مجاهد
انا سعيده جدآ بهذه الدورة ,سأكون من المتابعين بأذن الله
اتمنى لك الصحة والعافية والتوفيق.


----------



## eada100 (10 يوليو 2010)

برجاء من سيادتكم شرح وتطبيق Ladder Digram Instructions بجهازPLC Omron ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الدابودى (18 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع شيق لكل المهتمين فى هذا المجال وياريت يكون العرض لاكثر من نوع من المتحكمات وشكرا لك وجزاك الله عن الجميع خيراباذن الله.....وفقك الله يامجاهد


----------



## ahmad-electric (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## حميده كريم حميده (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## رضا الليثى (28 يوليو 2010)

*شكر*

جزاك اللة خير بس لية التوقف اكمل يبشمهندس وهل مفيش برنامج نعمل علية الدوائر دى مثل zelioويريت شرح طريقة التعامل معة


----------



## عمارعبدالهادي (29 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد تركي فياض (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## خالد بدر ياس (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hend mohamed (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المحاضرة الاولى بادرنا بالثانية


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## عبد السيد شريف (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم افيدونى بالله عليكم كيف استطيع الحصول علي مراجع كاملة


----------



## أحمد التازى* (12 أغسطس 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل أرجو المساعدة فى حل مشكلة باس وورد مصعد وضعته لنا شركة الصيانة قبل الغاء التعاقد معهم , والمصعد بنظام blc وحدة master-k120s // k7m-dr60u
رابط المنيو http--www.gavazzionline.com-pdf-K120UserManual.pdf
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير وجزاكم الله كل الخير مع العلم أنه ليس لى علاقة بالهندسة
علما بان السكان يصعدون 12 دور ولامانع بالمساعد بمقابل مادى العنوان عمرانية غربي بالجيزة


----------



## أحمد التازى* (12 أغسطس 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل أرجو المساعدة فى حل مشكلة باس وورد مصعد وضعته لنا شركة الصيانة
قبل الغاء التعاقد معهم بنظام blc وحدة master-k120s // k7m-dr60u
رابط المنيو http--www.gavazzionline.com-pdf-K120UserManual.pdf
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير وجزاكم الله كل الخير علما بأننى ليس لى علقة بالهندسة
علما بان السكان يصعدون 12 دور ولامانع بالمساعد بمقابل مادى العنوان عمرانية غربي بالجيزة


----------



## ايهاب توربو (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخون اريد كتاب يشرح برمجة ladder باللغة العربية رجاء والبسرعة الممكنة


----------



## منون22 (17 أغسطس 2010)

مساء الخير وصيام مبارك
الله يجزيك عنا كل خير ممكن ترفق لنا هل المعلومات بصور او مخطاطات اذا امكن
ولك جزيل الشكر والأمتنان


----------



## hon742010 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكر عرضكم


----------



## عمر محمد ادم (22 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## مهندس الروافد (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Control/ (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك...

وجزاك الله خير ... ونفع بعلمك


----------



## black scorpion (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته فى البداية أود أن أشكر كل من يريد المساعدة لكن أخوتى لابد من التعمق أكثر فى الموضوع فبأذن الله ترقبوا منى رفع معلومات قيمة عن هذا الموضوع وبجد هاتكون مفيدة وأحكموا أنتم وشكرا


----------



## superengineer2012 (24 أغسطس 2010)

what is the syntax of the beginning of the written program, please I need the answer very soon I have an exam


----------



## صلاح عدنان (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل .


----------



## أحمد التازى* (26 أغسطس 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل أرجو المساعدة فأنا ساكن فى عمارة 12 دور وتم تغيير شركة 
صيانة المصاعد وبعد أقل من شهر توقف المصعدين واحد تلو الآخر 
واتضح أن الشركة قد حددت عدد معين من المشاوير بعدها يتوقف المصعد تماما
وعندما حاولت الشركة الجديدة حل المشكلة اكتشفتا أن برنامج وحدة الــ plc له باس وورد
ومن الصعب معرفته وقد رفضت الشركة الأولى تقديم أى مساعدة مما اضطرنا
لتغيير نظام مصعد بالكروت ومازال المصعد الآخر متوقف
فهل نجد من يساعدنا فى حل هذه المشكلة أو يرشدنا لمكان الحل ... ولكم كل الشكر

Programmable Logic Controller​_MASTER-K120S
_


----------



## فارس بلاحدود (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على الشرح الوافى اسكن الله الجنة والفردوس الاعلى


----------



## rabak (29 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you very much on the issue


----------



## جهادعقاب (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك على مجهودك اخي العزيز


----------



## mehdi2007 (30 أغسطس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 


أشكرك أخي سيف مجاهد لمجهودك ومبادرتك الجميلة .. 

وشكرا ً أخي المعتز بالله لإشارتك .*


----------



## أحمد التازى* (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الأح الفاضل ماجد عباس أرجو طرح الموضوع للمناقشة لأننا فى حيرة
من بداية رمضان ولم نجد من يساعدنا وشركة الصيانة الجديدة حاولت ولم تصل لحل . ولك خالص التحية والتقدير
الأخوة الأفاضل أرجو المساعدة فى حل مشكلة مصعدين اتضح بعد انهاء عقد
الصيانة معها أنها وضعت باس وورد على وحدة الـ plc حتى تمنعنا
من تشغيل المصاعد بعد توقفها بانتهاء عدد المشاوير المحدد فى البرنامج
أرجو الاهتمام بالموضوع لأن السكان يصعدون 12 دور والشركة ترفض حل المشكلة
وتقول عليكم بتغيير النظام إلى الرريهات للخروج من المشكلة وهذا مكلف
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## abdozizo (4 سبتمبر 2010)

nice working


----------



## عبدالله بن ابي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جدعان انا عاوز اشترك معاكوا لو سمحتوااااااا 
اخوكم انس مصطفي


----------



## طارق أبوقرون (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*أبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

أولا كل الشكر للمهندس الرائع سيف واقول لك جزاك الله خيرا ..

فأرى أن نبدأ اخي المهندس سيف حفظك الله بالمؤقتات أولا .. التايمر ...

لأنها الأصعب فب الفهم وبعد ذلك نتدرج في الباقي ... ..

فيكون شرح المكونات اولا ... ثم الربامج الكاملة أخي وفقك الله ..

وهذا إقتراح بسيط لك أم تأخذ به أو ترده ..

وجزاك الله كل الخير ..*


----------



## لطفي عبد اللطيف (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم اللة والحمد للة نشكرك اولا على هذة المعلومات ولكن نريد المزيد من المعلومات وتكون بها بساطة حتى يتمكن المبتدا فهم المعلومة ونتمنى اليك التوفيق اخوك لطفى


----------



## ابوملك76 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا اخي 
ارجو شرح ladder diagram لنا
كذلك عندي استفسار 
عندي plc omron النوع cpm1a-30cdr-v1هذا يعمل بامتداد opt ولا اجد اي برنامج يتصل به
ارجو التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## ابو عراق المهندس (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الدورة غير كافية وغير وافية ويا اخوان اتمنى ان يراسلني شخص عالجات لعمل كروب متكامل لفهم الplc كما هو الحاصل في الدول الاوربية وهذا ايميلي ارجو ان تضيفوه ونعمل غرفة مشتركة للبحث وفهم الموضوع
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




لا تسمح تعليمات الملتقي بكتابة البريد الالكتروني او ارقام الهواتف .


----------



## ابو عراق المهندس (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوان اللادر ديكرام ladder diagram موجود شرحه بكتب عربية كبداية او اساس وهي كتاب الحاكمات المنطقية القابلة للبرمجة ويوجد به الدوال الاساسية المهمة لل ladder diagram وان لم تفهموها ولم تفهمو التدريبات الموجود في الكتاب فيجب ان تكون لكم المعرفة الكافية في الاستخدام العملي لدوائر السيطرة العادية والمتكونة من الكونتاكتر والرلي والموضحة في كتاب (دوائر التحكم الالي )وهو كتا ب عملي يجب فهمه قبل الخوض بال ladder diagram


----------



## منه المصري2 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

اين انت يامهندس سيف الكل ينتظر استكمال الدوره 
ولك جزيل الشكر عنا


----------



## zaki5555 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## meido2010 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

:63:مشكوووووووووووووووووووور يا غالى وانا اتمنى منك الميزد:63:


----------



## balbool (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك يا حبيب قلبى
:77:


----------



## مفتاح الدويب (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي سيف هذه هي مداخل علم التحكم


----------



## LAMESA1B2C3 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Sank you


----------



## atwj_1010 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

والله مكلف نفسك


----------



## hamada_mody2007 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## تامرالقصبي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيران وبارك فيك


----------



## aboyousf28 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اناعندىبرامج تعليميه جميله لكن مشعارف اديهلكم ازاى لو ممكن حد يقول الطريقه يكون مشكور


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

aboyousf28 قال:


> اناعندىبرامج تعليميه جميله لكن مشعارف اديهلكم ازاى لو ممكن حد يقول الطريقه يكون مشكور


شكرا يا أخى يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
اسفل الصفحة يمينا تحت آخر موضوع تجد زر مكتوب عليه "موضوع جديد" انقر عليه سيفتح لك صفحة جديدة و ستجد اسفل مكان الكتابة زر مكتوب علية "ارفق ملف فى المشاركة" انقر عليه واتبع التعليمات

إذا كان ما تريد ارفاقه فى رد على موضوع قائم ستجد تحت المستطيل الذى دونت فيه مشاركتك تجد زر مكتوب عليه "انتقل للوضع المتقدم" و اكمل كما سبق


----------



## ahmed mokhtar11 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

تسمحولي اشترك 
انا واخد دبلوم صناعي قسم كهرباء
وكنت عاوز اخذ كورسات
كهرباء تحكم الي كنترول 
وplc-s7-200
وplc-s7-300
هل الكورسات دي عتفيدني بالشغل 
وليها فرص عمل ولا لاء
ارجو الافادة 
محتااااااااااار


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## المحب للحسن (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووور جدا


----------



## saadar (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مششكووور


----------



## المحب للحسن (28 أكتوبر 2010)

لا أدرى لما لم تستمر الدورة :
ولكن قد تتضمن الأسباب التالية الإجابة ؟!!

1- لا يوجد متعلمون جاديون 
2- ليس هناك إهتمام فعلى بالدورة وبالمشاركات مع المحاضر 
3 - انشغال المحاضر 

ولكنى أود بجدية فتح باب الدورة .. بجدية ..
نحترم المحاضر ..ولا نخرج عن نص الدورة ..والسؤال يكون فى صميم المحاضرات والتمارين ..واقتراح تمارين ..أو أى أسئلة لها علاقة مباشرة بـ الدورة ..ولا يكون السؤال إلا بعد إجابة تمارين ..ومن قال لا أعرف فقد أفتى ...فإرسالك رسالة بلا أعرف الحل ..خير من تجاهل تمرين وضعه المحاضر ...

هذا ما لاحظته ..من تتبع الصفحات السابقة للموضوع ..وإننى لجديد فيه ..
أرجو أن يعود الموضوع حماسى كما فى بداية الدورة .. وأنا بإذن الله ..سأكون مشارك جيد ..
وعلى كل حال أقدم الشكر والتحية للأخ المهندس سيف مجاهد


----------



## sherifeisa (31 أكتوبر 2010)

إلي الأخ سيف مجاهد
جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع
من علامات الإخلاص عند المرء أن يستوي المدح و الذم
أكمل ما بدأت ولا تلتفت للنتائج و متابعة الناس وضع نصب عينيك فقط (.......علم ينتفع به.....)
لكم جزيل الشكر و الإحترام


----------



## M03.0 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## dr.el70b (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافيه وننتظر جديدك


----------



## engabdou (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد افدتى بمركز او شركة فى مصر تقوم بتدريس دورات فى الـ PLc & SCADA
وشكرا


----------



## اميرعراق (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو اكمال الدوره اخي الكريم للفائده العامه ........رجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاءا


----------



## eng.burouj (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
عندي سؤال ...... ماذا عن اللغات pic c & mikro c ؟؟؟
سهل التعامل معهم ؟؟


----------



## nabel2001 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر عرضكم ولكن نود الحصول على تفاصيل اكثر دقة وعمق*​


----------



## سيف مجاهد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركم جميعا على متابعتكم
ولكن اعذروني لسفري الكثيييييييير
وان شاء الله يكون لنا لقاء وتكملة بعد العيد ان شاء الله
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم حج بيته الحرام


----------



## abdulwahab_73 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويرحم الله والديك


----------



## abdulwahab_73 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## abdulwahab_73 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

abdulwahab_73 قال:


> الله يبارك فيك ويرحم الله والديك


شكرا جدا


----------



## م ابوسامر (13 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## الياس عبد النور (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس سيف مجاهد 
جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه 
ارجو منك ان تسمح لي ان اشاركك في بعض الشروحات ان سمحت لي ولنستكمل سويتا ما بدات ان بزراعته ولك كل الخيرا 
ارجوا ان وافقت ان تراسلني ليتم التنسيق باذن الله​


----------



## احمد صلاح الغرباوى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## محمد احمداحمد (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن لي سؤال هل يوجد برنامج شرح لبرنامج lpc
اشكرا ثانية " وفقك الله


----------



## محمد احمداحمد (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*أشكرك أخي سيف مجاهد و بارك الله فى عملك ومجهودك ........... امين*​


----------



## سيف مجاهد (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بشري عظيمة لكم جميعا 
سيتم استكمال هذه الدورة مع مهندسنا الحبيب 

إلياس عبدالنور 

وسيقوم بعمل هذه المحاضرات في ملفات فيديو 
فنسأل الله ان يجزيه خيرا عما يقدمه من خير
وان يجعل الله ذلك العمل في ميزان حسناته

ومن هذه اللحظة سأكون مشارك معكم ومتابع معكم لاستاذنا إلياس عبدالنور


----------



## diaa211 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## الياس عبد النور (22 نوفمبر 2010)

سيف مجاهد قال:


> بشري عظيمة لكم جميعا
> سيتم استكمال هذه الدورة مع مهندسنا الحبيب
> 
> إلياس عبدالنور
> ...


 


بارك الله بك اخي سيف مجاهد فقط انا احتاج الى القليل من الوقت لكي اسجل المحاضرات واتابع من حيث توقفت الشروحات لاني ساعيد تسجيلها كاملة باذن الله 
طبعا هذا في متابعة لما بدات انت به جزاك الله خيرا وانا مكمل باذنه تعالى 
الاخوة الكارم سيتم باذنه تعالى رفع المحاضرات على احد مواقع الرفع واعتقد اني سارفعها على الميديا فير او الفورشيرد لانهما مجانيان 
سيتم ادراج المحاضرات في موقع الملتقى وتحديدا في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية بالاضافة لموقع الموسوعة 
ساقوم برفع جميع الملفات والبرامج اللازمة باذن الله 
نسالكم الدعاء بالتوفيق والسداد 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
اخوكم الياس عبد النور​


----------



## الصحافة (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات مع اللة يحفظ والديك ويرحمهما
\


----------



## Eng Algilani (29 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك يا بش مهندس سيف مجاهد ويا مهندس الياس عبدالنور 
ومنتظرين منكم كل جديد ومفيد
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## Toome (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
م. سيف
م. الياس
بارك الله فيكم 
انا لست سوى هاوية (( لا علاقة لي بالتخصص )) وقد استمتعت واستفدت
لذلك أتمنى أن تكملوا الشروحات بأسلوب سهل وميسر 
ايضا ارغب بوجود اسم المصطلح بالانجليزي اذا استخدمت رمزه في حل التمارين ..
في انتضار متابعة الدورة .. وشكري للجميع ^_^


----------



## ابو الحمد ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد*

جزاك الله خيرا اخي وحبيبي م سيف


----------



## Toome (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تأخرت الدورة ..أن شاء الله خير


----------



## توفيق فاضل (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر لك -موضوع ممتاز وفعلا من المواضيع الجديده والمطلوبه علميا - اخي الكريم امضي في الدوره ونحن معك انشاء الله ونتمنى لك بالتوفيق انشاء الله - و تكرم علينا كيف ممكن سحب الرنامج من ال plc اذا كان لم يتوفر عندك البرنامج و شكرا


----------



## الياس عبد النور (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاكارم 
اسف للتاخر بالدورة لاني اصبت بحادث في يدي اليمنى وانا لا استطيع الاستكمال حاليا 
باذن الله استكمل الدورة في القريب العاجل دعواتكم بالتوفيق
الياس عبد النور​


----------



## عبدالله الدوسري (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشافى باءذن الله


----------



## مصطفى كلحى (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلام احمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله في علمك وشرحك ورزقك و وسع فية لخدمة الناس ورفع قدرك اللهم امين ..


----------



## abdel-rahim (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمنتدى (منتدى المهندسين العرب) على إفادتنا
ونتمنى لكم المزيد من النجاح والتقدم


----------



## سعادة المهندسة (2 يناير 2011)

اشكرك أخويهـ ع هذا الموضوع

وانا الصراحه تواجدي هني مجرد صدقه كنت ابحث ف قوقل عن الplc ووجدت هالمنتدى الي اكثر من رائع

وحبيت اني استفيد وان شاء الله افيدكم باللي عندي كوني مهندسة الالكترونيات

والي الامام اخويهـ وربي يوفقك دنيا واخره وان شاء الله ف ميزان حسناتك....=)


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## searcher_2010 (2 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## passm55 (3 يناير 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 يناير 2011)

الاخوة الاكارم اسبوع وباذن الله نتابع الدورة دعواتكم​


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## majed_sy (6 يناير 2011)

شاشات اللمس:
لما كان من الضروري ربط أجهزة التحكم القابلة للبرمجة plc بواجهة تشغيل وإتاحة كل إمكانيات المراقبة والتحكم للمشروع فقد وجدت شاشة اللمس لتلبي كل هذه المتطلبات وبمواصفات ومقدرات هائلة لهذا النوع من الشاشات من إمكانية وصل الشاشة مع طابعة أو جعل هذه الشاشة منظومة تحكم ومراقبة من خلال تضمينها لمجموعة من المداخل والمخارج بأصنافها المتعددة وبالتالي أصبحت تشكل نظام تحكم ومراقبة كامل .
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hiastess (7 يناير 2011)

مرحبا انا سنة رابعة هندسة نظم ولكن ما بعرف شي عن plc وبتمنى اقدر تابع معاك مسيو سيف


----------



## Eng_Qamlan2012 (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
وباارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## مهدي البريهي (12 يناير 2011)

شكككككككككرررا وانشاء الله المزيد


----------



## عمرحماد (12 يناير 2011)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk yooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## غلى حسن طالب (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## غلى حسن طالب (17 يناير 2011)

فين الدورة


----------



## abo-_-aljod (20 يناير 2011)

أنا شأكون من امتابعين لهذا الموضوع لأني سأدرس هذه المادة في الفصل القدم ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدة قورة (21 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك*​


----------



## محمدابواروى (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا نرجو بعض التفاصيل عن s7


----------



## علي هنداوي (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا ارجو المزيد


----------



## علي هنداوي (24 يناير 2011)

اي عضو يريد الاستفسار عن ال pic انا جاهز


----------



## أغاتك (25 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم يا اخوان .........*
*لدي **PLC** نوع **LS_MasterK120s** وربطت عليه كيبل **RS232** لكن المشكلة ان الحاسب لم يظهر أي شيء ولم يتعرف على الجهاز . أرجو المساعدة كيف يتعرف الحاسب على الجهاز مع أن الكيبل مناسب جدا للجهاز .....*
* وجزاكم الله خير*


----------



## مصطفى محيى الدين (13 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## boudyboud (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك*​


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (19 فبراير 2011)

_جزاك الله عنا خيرا,,,موضوع مهم وشيق وانا احب ان اتحصل على بعض المعلومات اللى تفيدنى فى اتقان هذا البرنامج...
وياريت اذا فيه برنامج يساعد ويوضح كيفية تطبيق هذا البنرامج,,,,
تقبلوا تحياتى................................_


----------



## حسن علي الأحمد (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## kamelcentre1 (26 فبراير 2011)

الى الاخ المعتز بالله سؤجيب عن سِؤالك هناك انواع عدة من pic مثلا 16f18 لا يحتوي على محول analogic (الطاقة الكهربائية) الي numiric(توجد طاقة 1 لا توجد طاقة معناه 0) ولهذا فنحنو نحتاج الي محول ثم يتم ادخالها في هذا النوع من pic اما مثلا في pic16f876 فهو يحتوي علي محول ولهذا لانحتاج الي محل


----------



## kamelcentre1 (26 فبراير 2011)

اما فيما يخص capteur الحساسات الحرارية فالطريقة بسيطة اول بداية نختار نوع pic من مثلا اذا اخترنا 16f84 فنحن نحتاج الي محول نقول بالصاقه في الحساس الحراري من ثم مخرجات المحول ندخلها في مدخلات pic ثم نبرمج pic ولكي نبرمجه يجب ان نجد علاقة رياضية معادلة بين الطاقة الكهربائية الخارجة من الحساس الحراري و درجة الحرارة المراد ايجادها من ثم نقوم بالبرمجة وبعدها نقوم بلص الشاشة من جهة مخرجات pic ومنه نجد علي الشاشة قيم درجات الحرارة


----------



## اسلام2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## nadhir ahmed (27 فبراير 2011)

نشكر عرضكم ولكن نود الحصول على تفاصيل اكثر دقة وعمق


----------



## eng - mahmoud (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شوف الكتاب المرفق وقوللى رايكم


----------



## مهدي البريهي (27 فبراير 2011)

شششششششششششككككككككراً


----------



## eng - mahmoud (27 فبراير 2011)

ودى كمان كتب مفيدة فى plc​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (27 فبراير 2011)

وده ملف pdf لدورة plc 
فى خلاصة الدورة

ان اسف على عدم قدرة ارفق الملف بسبب ان النت عندى مش مظبوط وان شاء الله برفع الملف فى وقت لاحق 
أســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف


----------



## eng - mahmoud (27 فبراير 2011)

كما وعدتكم الخلاصة 
وده الرابط
http://www.2shared.com/file/XZYDJTLy/_plc_-_s7.html


----------



## ابوعمار العراقي (28 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز سيف مجاهد وفقكم الله على ما تبذله من جهد فى هذا الموضوع ( p l c)
ونطلب منك المزيد خدمتا" الى اخوانك العرب


----------



## sabrysaad2010 (5 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## sabrysaad2010 (8 مارس 2011)

*أشكرك أخي سيف مجاهد لمجهودك
انى فى انتظار محضرتك الثانية
*


----------



## mhmd m (14 مارس 2011)

السلامة عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات 
شكران الك يا اخ سيف مجاهد على هذه الدورة 
وبتمنى لنها اتعود بالمنفعة على الجميع بتمنى تكملها وانا بكون معاكم على انتظام 
انشاء الله

محمد سميك
طالب هندسة الكترونية


----------



## مهدي البريهي (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندسة جيجي (16 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (16 مارس 2011)

اشكرك اخي انا كنت من المتمنين لمثل هاذه الدروس امضي وعلى بركة الله اسائل الله العلى العضيم ان يبارك لك في علمك وعملك لانة لن ينفعك حينها الى علمك وعملك شكرررررررررررررررااااا


----------



## Taher Abu Hajar (19 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## eng89 (21 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
اتمنى عرض مواضيع بالصور


----------



## احمد شبراوي (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 مارس 2011)

الاخ سيف الاخوة الافاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اريد من حضراتكم برنامج لفك اى باسوورد لبرامج ال plc وخاصة نوع فاتك 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سموالمعالي (22 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعلى جهودك واصل الشرح حفظك ا لله


----------



## admido (25 أبريل 2011)

انا عاوز اعرف الموضوع ده مثبت ليه طالما مفهوش الافادة وصاحب الموضوع سابه ومش عاوز يرد على الناس


----------



## abdou68 (30 أبريل 2011)

أخي العزيز


----------



## bakeraf (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## serverserver75 (15 مايو 2011)

أخي العزيز ان جهاز الplc يعمل على التيار المتناوب و المستمر.
وأي شيئ تريد عن لغة ال ladder راسلني و أجيب عن اية استفسار


----------



## en.wael (21 مايو 2011)

بداية كويسة بس عايزين التقيل


----------



## ابو كر (21 مايو 2011)

أشكرك على المحاضره لاكن نرجوا الشرح الكامل وبعض الاعطل عن plc


وشكرا


----------



## iyad aljammal (31 مايو 2011)

لك مني جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## yasser 2005 (14 يونيو 2011)

يسعدنى المشاركة بالاجابة عن اى استفسارات بخصوص logic gates


----------



## kadori (16 يونيو 2011)

اشكر الاخ سيف على هذة المحاضرة القيمية وارجو منة مساعدتي في الحصول على برنامج cx-programmer ver. 5 ان امكن ذلك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
اخوك kadori من العراق


----------



## ahmidd (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي 
عندي مايكروكنترولر ماستر مع سليف واريد اعمل تطبيق على احد السليفات مثلا ماتور صغير كيف اربطه هل عن طريق الريليه او مباشرة من احد البنات


----------



## fouad1988 (19 يونيو 2011)

thankssssssssss


----------



## kamelcentre1 (19 يونيو 2011)

سلام اخي الفاضل ان تكرمت سؤجيبك على سؤالك يا اخي pic يجب ان تكون المدخلات له ديجيتال اي 1 او 0 اولا ندرس pic الذي نريد العمل به اذا كان يحتوي على codeur من analogic to num او لا فاذا كان يحتوي في داخله على codeur فنحن لانحتاج الى codeur خارجي يعني نوصل حساس الحرارة مباشرة بي pic اما اذا كان لا يحتوي على codeur فاننا نقوم بتوصيل codeur خارجي يكون من الحساس الحراري الي codeur ومن ثم الى pic


----------



## alqods81 (27 يونيو 2011)

كل الشكر لكم على هذا الموضوع المفيد و كنت قد قرأت المشاركات في هذا الموضوع من بدايته و حتى اللحظة....و لاحظت أن المهندس إلياس و المهندس سيف قد اتفقا مشكورين على التعاون على تكملة الموضوع حتى نهايته و دعمه بكل وسائل الإيضاح الممكنة جزاهما الله كل خير على ذلك...
و لكن أود أن أسأل هل الموضوع ما زال فعالا هنا حتى اللحظة أو تم نقله لقسم آخر... أم أن المهندسين (جزاهم الله كل خير) بسبب ضغط العمل و الأمور المعيشية و غيرها من الأسباب غير قادرين على المتابعة؟؟...و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed malik (12 يوليو 2011)

شكراً علي المعلوماتالقيمة .


----------



## معاذفوزي (13 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ان امكن نحتاج الى معلومات اكثر عن ladder diagram


----------



## engashraf damir (15 يوليو 2011)

ألف شكر


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (17 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## yasser abd ulhamid (30 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم 
فى البداية احب ان اشكرك اخى على ما تناولتة فى شحركم 
وانا انشاء الله من المتابعين لهذا الشرح ونتمنى المزيد 
ولو تسمحلى تفدنى فى فهم هذا التحكم وتمدنا ببعض الملفات 
وشكرا


----------



## eng.control (15 أغسطس 2011)

........... شكراً جزيلاً بش مهندس ..............


----------



## منى ع (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## ماجدالزعبي (30 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور اخي و ربي يجعلها مي ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## العباس الصادق (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## العباس الصادق (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## منهل الدليمي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا اخي سيف جزاك الله خير 
على هذه المحاضرة القيمة 
ونحن متشوقون جدا للمحاضرات التي تليها*


----------



## Menna Awad (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف شكر وجزاكم الله كل خير ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## عثمان عدنان (23 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع جيد لو احتجتوا اى مساعدة فى الشرح انا موجود لمساعدة الجميع باذن الله


----------



## ادور (23 سبتمبر 2011)

سوال هل يوجد خصائص من ذالك
ic pic


----------



## sallam1998 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا لكل من شارك ورفع اي ملفات لديه في هذه الدورة وزادكم الله علما وعملا ونفع بكم الناس


----------



## nadar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله موضوع قيم فعلا


----------



## nadar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مزيد من الموضعات على خير ان شاء الله


----------



## العيون الدامعة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تزويدي ببحوث ماجستير او ملخصات بحوث عن plc


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تزويدي ببحوث عن ال plc او ملخصات بحوث


----------



## محمد عبدالرضا عباس (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ايها الاخ الفاضل 
ما هي انواع plcوما استخداماتها


----------



## acer.7 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عبدالقادر عقايلة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عبدالقادر عقايلة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف موعد المحاضرات القادمة
وشكرا


----------



## tisby (25 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks alooooooooooooooot 
merci gedn


----------



## farouq dabag (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال عطبرة (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المحاضرة الرائعة والمفيدة اتمنى الجاية اكثر دقة وتفصيلا لك من اجمل تحية بارك الله فيك


----------



## maher_guizeni (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا ايها الاخ الفاضل*


----------



## a.s.a (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*​


----------



## مالك دياب (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على العمل الرائع وفقك الله للمتابعه لكى يستفيد الجميع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## norelkmr11 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## norelkmr11 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك *


----------



## م/ مصطفى الهوارى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر لحضرتك


----------



## mohamed badr reyad (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ايه ياعم الحلاوه دي والله تشكر


----------



## ghassan38 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع القيم جدا وفقكم الله ,ولكن اضم صوت للاخواء الكرام ان يكون هنالك نوع محدد عن plc للشرح حتى تسهل علينا ,والحمد الله انه منى علينا في الاسلام واخوى امثلاكم


----------



## farag abdelatif (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا علي هذه المحاضرة الجميلة والمبسطة وارجوا الاستمرار علي هذه الوتيرة حتي يتسني للجميع الاستفادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وسام كريم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## فرانكشتاين (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ناسا101 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

سيف مجاهد جزاك الله خير يا بذلك المعطاء


----------



## abu tawfiq (21 نوفمبر 2011)

عندى مكيف 60الف وحده =كم واط


----------



## salam 68 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك اخي سيف الشكر الجزيل وساكون من المتابعين لك والحريصين على الاستفادة منك وفقك الله لما فيه الخير للجميع ودمت اخا طيبا /salam68


----------



## محمدالسروري (25 نوفمبر 2011)

انا درست انضمه الهيدروليك و النيوماتيك هل اذا درست التحكم الالكتروني بيزيد من مقدرتي على التعامل مع الانضمه الهيدروليكيه والنيوماتيكيه


----------



## Baraa Esam (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
دمت تألقا ^_^


----------



## مجدى ابراهيم (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب


----------



## mohahm (30 نوفمبر 2011)

salam eleikom!
can i get somthing better explain about the PLC?
thanks


----------



## matrix_slm2003 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## alhatalani (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## BAAMARA (1 يناير 2012)

Merci baucoup


----------



## إياس عمر (1 يناير 2012)

جزاكـ الله خيرا"


----------



## yahiaalmobarak (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا..............


----------



## king9199 (9 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
جميل ماتقدمه هذه الانامل الجميلة الحريصة على نفع الناس 
اقف احترام وتقديرا ً الى كل من يحاول نقل علمه للناس ليستفيدو به 
اللهم اجعل له من كل معلومة يعطيها رفعة ودرجه من درجات الجنه ان شاء الله 

استفدت الكثير من المحاظرة الاولى والثانية والثالثة ومن مداحلات بعض الاخوان والتمارين 
والكتب المقدمة في هذا المجال 


هل انتهت الدورة عند هذا الحد ام لا زالت مستمرة 

ارجو قبولي عضو في هذه الدورة وشكرا ً


----------



## ram509 (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير على المجهود .. *


----------



## زكى صادق (26 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## engrr (6 فبراير 2012)

*thank u*

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## Malik1982 (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## waleed anaam (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omeer_1972 (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي


----------



## اشرف درويش احمد (14 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هارون عمر (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## alaa_1 (27 فبراير 2012)

اخي شكرااااااااااااا لك​


----------



## فقيه العرب (28 فبراير 2012)

شرح ممتع وفقك الله اتمنى ان تاخذ كل جزء بالتفصيل الممل لتعم الفائده


----------



## اشرف درويش احمد (16 مارس 2012)

*شكرا على الموضوع*:7:


----------



## samersolar (18 مارس 2012)

الله يقويكم على طاعة الله وتطوير الامة


----------



## صالح الجبيلي (26 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## saidothman (7 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## MEENA (10 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااا على هذا


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## بائعة الورووود (29 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## مروان القصار (1 مايو 2012)

مشكورين على الجهد المبذول


----------



## hassan control (5 مايو 2012)

*سيف مجاهد*

يعطيك العافية


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد20055 (25 مايو 2012)

أريد دورةplc فيديو لو سمحتم


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## Abdel-Samad (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مصطفى البندق دار (13 يونيو 2012)

اخى العزيز سيف مجاهد شكرالله لك مجهودك الرائع وهذا فعلا ماكان ينقصنا فسرعلى بركة الله وانا انشاء الله من من تلامذتك


----------



## ابوعبيده 2010 (14 يونيو 2012)

اخى سيف مجاهد نشكر لك مبادرتك هذه ونرجوا ان ينتفع بها كل من تابعها وانا ممن سوف يتابعونك بتركيز واهتمام


----------



## eng kabaca (8 يوليو 2012)

ه
​يشرفني اخي الفاضل ان اكون من المشاركين في هذه الدوره القيمة التي أبحث عنها 
هذ
​وأتمنى أيضا ان تختار plc معين يكون مشهور ومتوفر خصوصا في مصر .


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حجي يسري (18 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mar3ii (21 يوليو 2012)

اين ذهبتم سيف مجاهد والياس عبد النور

اين باقى الشروحات جزاكم الله وايانا الخير


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## zz mm (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ألفت عبدالله فارس (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا أريد أن أعرف كيف أجتاز إختبار السكه الحديد كمهندسة إلكترونيات


----------



## mayo0osh (8 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## almasry.14 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

كم يسرني ويشرفني ان انظم اليكم ...اخوتي الاعزاء .....ولكن مالذي حدث للاساتذة ....انشاء المانع خير....نحن بالانتظار....وخاصة الفيديو يامهندس


----------



## almasry.14 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .....ربما سؤالي يعتبر غريب ولكن اريد ان افهم كيف وعلى اي اسس تضع الارقام وهي i0.o و io.1 وهكذا ارجو افادتي جزاكم الله خيرا....


----------



## yhiaa (23 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هذه الدورة سارت في البداية بطريقة مرضية 
ثـــم بـــــــــــطءءءءء
ثـــم توقــــــف تــام
{ العلم المتوقف بدون تكملة ليس له أي نفع }
وشكراً


----------



## دهوك (29 أكتوبر 2012)

كيف يمكنني عمل تمرين عملي لابسط دائرة plc وماذا احتاج لهذه التجربة


----------



## almasry.14 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ياشباب وينكم.........البداية صح.....لكن النهاية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سالم الناخبي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي م/ابودجانة "سيف مجاهد" على هذا الطرح الجيد


----------



## robin sa'ada (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .... اخي العزيز يتم وضع i0.0 , وال i0.1 دلالة على رقم input المستخدم بدائرة التحكم الصناعي


----------



## robin sa'ada (17 نوفمبر 2012)

للاسف انه ما ندر انو تلاقي شركة تخلي المهندسين يلي عندها يعملو اي تعديل على اي برنامج بيفضلو انهم يجيبو خبراء مع العلم انو كادرها قادر على صنع برامج هائلة


----------



## مهاجر (18 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

نعم هذه ملاحظة جديرة بالإهتمام والنقاش حولها من جميع المهندسين. أخي اشجعك على طرح موضوع في الملتقى العام ليتم النقاش حوله في هذه النقطة بالذات. نناقش الأسباب لعدم اعطاء فرصة للمهنسدين العرب ولماذا لا يتم التخلي عن عقدة الخبير! 

إدارة الملتقى



robin sa'ada قال:


> للاسف انه ما ندر انو تلاقي شركة تخلي المهندسين يلي عندها يعملو اي تعديل على اي برنامج بيفضلو انهم يجيبو خبراء مع العلم انو كادرها قادر على صنع برامج هائلة


----------



## خلدون المهندس. (18 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خير على هاي المحاظرة 
اخي العزيز ممكن شرح نظام الplc للبوردats


----------



## نهال الاسدي (18 نوفمبر 2012)

سيف مجاهد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اليوم بمشيئة الله أبدء دورة plc
> نسال الله تعالى الإخلاص والتوفيق​
> _المحاضرة الأولى_
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سلمت يداك أخ ابو دجانة وبارك الله فيك ... ارجو افادتنا بهذا الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس رعد البياتي (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## هناء الباز (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير ولكن هل سيتم إكمال الدورة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## قاسم محي محمد (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك يا استاذ احمد واتمنى لك التوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## al_mohtarf1988 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## TigerMasked (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*"إن العـمل القليل المســتمر خير من العـمل الكثير المـنقطع.."*

"إن العـمل القليل المســتمر خير من العـمل الكثير المـنقطع.."​


----------



## كارم شبكه (21 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## aboahmad74 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بداية اتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل على الموضوع الشيق هذا وارجوا ان تعم الفائدة ...........ولكن عندي بعض الملاحظات ارجو ان تدعم الشرح بالصور وكما يقال ما تراه العين لاينساه العقل ارجو ان تضع فهرس للرموز ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لتحمل دلال اخوانك مع فائق احترامي امضي قدما عاى بركة الله


----------



## korawy (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز سيف مجاهد و إلياس عبد النور
لقد اطلعت على هذه الدورة الشيقة وعلى أغلب الردود, ولقد استغربت أشد الاستغراب لانك توقفت عن استكمال الدورة.. مع العلم ان هناك الكثير من الناس الذين وجدوا في هذه الدورة المتنفس اليسير للدخول الى عالم الplc..

ولا أخفي عليك لقد كنت في أشد الحاجة لمعرفة كيفية استخدام التايمر و الكونتر للplc , وفرحت أشد الفرح عندما علمت انك ستقوم بشرح هذا الجزء الهام, ولكنى فوجئت بعدم شرح هذه الجزء.
تذكر ياأخي ان المستفيدين من هذه الدورة ليسوا فقط المشاركين بالردود, ولكن هناك أناس يأتوا كل فترة باستمرار ولا يستطيعون الرد لقدم الموضوع, ولكنهم يأملوا ان يجدوا كل ما يبتغون من الplc, متابعين بلهفة كل صفحة حتى لا يفوتهم اي جزء.

وأخيرا أرجوا منك أخي الكرام ألا تتوقف عن تكملة الدورة ظنا منك أنه ما من أحد يهتم بها بل تأكد انه هناك متابعين مخلصين لك.. 
"وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون" صدق الله العظيم


----------



## bahaa.20000 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

محتاجين هذا الشرح الجميل من الجميل من زمان


----------



## alnoor mustafa (7 يناير 2013)

مشكور علىى المعلومات و لو سمحت ممكن مثال عملي ؟


----------



## سعد السعد 11 (19 يناير 2013)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## يوسف البشير المكى (22 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Emperor.ye (30 يناير 2013)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي


----------



## FreeEngineer (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## FreeEngineer (28 فبراير 2013)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## جابر الصعيدى (9 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## جابر الصعيدى (9 مارس 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## aghyad (14 مارس 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## abou omar1 (17 مارس 2013)

الله يعطيك الف عافية بس شو فرق بين bmcوبين plc وممكن تشرحلنا عن شركة alerton او عن vlca1688 وعن طريقة عملها وبرمجتها بعدني جديد بهل الاختصاص اوbacnet ms/tp وشكرا


----------



## نوفل العنزي (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز نرجو منك المزيد


----------



## احمد مندور2 (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wassim-net (10 يونيو 2013)

أخي سيف المجاهد بارك الله فيك على هده البادرة الطيبة ... صراحة انا من محبي هدا المجال و اتمنى ان احترفه لما لا ...فيما يخص ladder اظن انني قد اساعدكم في ما يخص البرنامج الدي سنعمل عليه و باالاجابة معك على استفسارات الاعظاء حوله ...للأنني درسته هده السنة ولله الحمد ارى انه سهل جدا...


----------



## abonory (10 يونيو 2013)

لكم جزيل الشكر وارجو المتابعة


----------



## سمير نظير (15 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## mhw81 (20 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Nawar S.Al-tmemy (3 يوليو 2013)

شكراً على هذه الجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed albaghdadi (8 يوليو 2013)

عاشت ايدك اخي العزيز


----------



## reem2012 (22 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## Ayman-bit (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو ان تقبلوني عندكم كزائر وضيف جديد 
انا اختصاصي فني الكترونيات وانضممت اليكم لان منتداكم اعجبني كثيرا مما فيه من معلومات رائعة جدا ومفيدة لمهنة الالكترونيات في جميع مجالاتها 
واسال الله للقائمين على هذا المنتدى التوفيق ولزائره وضيوفه وانا ايضا منهم بالاستفادة من هذه المعلومات الجيدة والثمينة 
والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## علي طه جاسم (26 يوليو 2013)

رائع جدا


----------



## فقيه العرب (29 يوليو 2013)

كل التحيه اليك اخي الفاضل -- فقط لفت انتباه وحدة المعالجه الرئيسيه وهي سي بي يو عند تغيرها تحتاج الى سوفت وير وعلى كل مهندس او فني يجب المعرفه التمامه كيفية عمل السوفت وير لها


----------



## ymalghamdi (31 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (24 نوفمبر 2013)

وفقك الله


----------



## ابوبكرالصديق محمد (9 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور علي المعلومات القيمه وعايزين نعرف اكتر عن الplc


----------



## السيد عمر (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*اكرمكم الله وجعل كل حرف تكتبونه رفعة في ميزان حسناتكم ودرجة في مقامكم في الجنة إن شاء الله *


----------



## سمسماتس (30 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ع الموضوع الرايع 
لوسمحت ممكن تشرح بالصور


----------



## بيانيرنو (5 فبراير 2014)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkoooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Tarek fmp (15 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد طه العاني (4 مارس 2014)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ahmed_xp (15 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (21 مارس 2014)

أحبتي المهندسين الكرام 
ان احد الذين يتابعون هذه الدورة وعلى أحررر من الجمر وذلك لما تحويه من مهام كثيرة في حياتنا 
ولكن هناك امور يجب مراعاتها جيدا
وأهمّها ان يكون المتابع صاحب خبرة في مجال الكهرباء الصناعية ( بوردة متحكمات بمحركات )
لأن هذا الموضوع وحده يحتاج الى الكثير من المجهود . اما بالنسبة الى الــ plc فهذا الموضوع مكمّل للبوردة وايضا مطوّر لها . لذا فالموضوع مهم جدا وصعب بنفس الوقت لمن لم يكن لديه دراية بالسيطرة الكهربائية . أتمنى أن يكمل الأستاذ سيف المجاهد او أحد المهندسين الكرام ما تم البدء فيه 
ولكن بأختصار وتخصص فيما يخص برمجة الجهاز خصوصا ومن ثم التطرق الى الازاء الخارجية له والتي تعتبر السيطرة الكهربائية .
ولكم جميعا فائق احترامي وتقديري الشديدين .
بارك الله بكل من يساهم في نشر الخير لأمة الاسلام


----------



## ماجدالمصرى (23 مارس 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## ابوالبحري (18 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله
عنا خيرا


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------



## قصي حمودي (24 يونيو 2014)

مشكور على المجهود 
بارك الله في عمرك 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عالم عالم (24 يونيو 2014)

:75:جزاك الله خير


----------



## فك القيد (25 يوليو 2014)

اين بقية المحاضرات بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالناصرالشيخ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

aشكرا


----------



## عمر قفش (5 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم عندي استفسار عن الواجو 750 wago من حيث (wiring) ,trouble shooting لو تفيدونا وشكرا


----------



## سعيدعلى احمد (11 يناير 2015)

مقدمه جيده جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fares619 (13 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng_Wael_Jouda (10 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed62 (15 فبراير 2015)

انا حابب أدخل المجال رغم أني مهندس ميكانيك


----------



## tamer.shibl (3 أبريل 2015)

ما شاء الله


----------



## osama alsamman (19 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## amato alra7man (19 أبريل 2015)

شكرا


----------



## eng aboode (11 مايو 2015)

ممكن تعطونا موعد الدروس القادمه​


----------



## aboamr007 (8 يونيو 2015)

شكرا لك....


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

ما شاء الله شرح متميز


----------



## wisamey (27 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علاء راضي العوض (31 مايو 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح طبعا انه عملت على الاردوينو في محكاه الخليه الشمسيه المتتبعه هو في تشابه بينه وبيين الاردوينو للي هو احدث ولكن plc اوسع للامور الكبيره


----------



## فقيه العرب (7 يناير 2017)

شرح مختصر مشكور اتمنى شرح اكثر


----------



## ابو شهدة3 (5 فبراير 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الصالح محمد (19 أكتوبر 2018)

مشكوووور


----------

